# [HUMOR FORUMOWICZOW] Część I

## joker

z bash.org.pl

 *Quote:*   

> <Garbaty> a wiesz co to sa LOGI ??
> 
> <Pawlo> wiem
> 
> <Pawlo> ale wole gg

 

i teraz powstaje pytanie! co to sa te logi? to jakis skrot? skrot sylabowy? co mial w glowie Pawlo? a moze gg znaczy cos o czym nie mam pojecia?

----------

## _troll_

Watek sluzy zabawie - nie dyskusjom! Umieszczanie komentarzy w stylu 'fajne', 'podoba mi sie', 'dorzuce pozniej cos od siebie' jest zabronione! Wszystkie posty nie bedace zartem / logiem z czegos smiesznego / tym podobne beda kasowane. I KAZDY KOMENTARZ JAKI SIE TUTAJ POJAWI (wlacznie z wlasnymi, zeby nie bylo, ze jakies postcount++ tu bedzie).

edit: nie ma jednego poczucia humoru, jak nie ma jendego poczucia stylu! nie ma sensu komentowac zartu (chyba, zeby powiedziec ze ma zostac wykasowany). wszystkie komentarze usuwam. watek nie jest dla postcount++ i niektorym w ogole nie podoba sie jego idea, wiec jesli zagoszcza tutaj komentarze - calosc idzie do piachu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

Może nie tylko komputerowe?? Mnie ostatnio ten napadł i położył(ponownie na ziemię):

Lew z rana postanowił się dowartościować. Złapał wiec Zająca i pyta:

- Kto jest królem dżungli.

- Ty,Ty królu - mówi wystrachany zając.

Lew puścił go i złapał zebrę:

- Kto jest królem zwierząt?

- Ty Lwie. Ty jesteś królem.

- Ok. - Lew puścił zebrę.

Lew dorwał niedzwiedzia. Powalił go i pyta:

- Mów kto jest królem zwierząt.

Mis był nie w sosie wiec mówi:

- No dobra , ty jesteś królem zwierząt.

Lew dumny jak paw podchodzi do słonia i pyta:

- Ty słoń, kto jest królem zwierząt.

Słoń spojrzał i nagle złapał lwa trąba i pie***ął nim o skały. Wybił mu zęby i pogruchotał kości. Lew otrząsnął się i mówi:

- Kufa, soń jak nie wies to sie nie denerfuj.

----------

## bob123

Synek Billa Gatesa pyta się ojca: 

- Tato, chciałbym w końcu zasmakować seksu, ale nie wiem jak 

zaproponować to kobiecie...

- Musisz, synu, kupić jej wielki bukiet pięknych róż, zaprosić ją do 

wykwintnej restauracji na dobrą kolację i markowe wino, poźniej 

zabrać ją ekskluzywnym samochodem do drogiego hotelu...

W tym momencie wtrąciła się córka: 

- Tatusiu, a co z romantycznym spacerem nad brzegiem jeziora, 

zbieraniem polnych kwiatów w świetle księżyca, szeptaniem czułych 

słówek?

- To wszystko wymyslili linuksiarze, córeczko, żeby podupczyć za darmo...

----------

## martin.k

Widziane gdzieś na formu gentoo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Z pingwinariow: "Prelegent: Rozklad jazdy komunikacji miejskiej bedzie dostepny w wersji dla Windows i dla Linuksa. Uzytkownikow Mac Os X stac na wlasne samochody. Glos z sali 1: Nieprawda, z nami przyjechal jeden uzytkownik Mackintosha, pociagiem... Glos z sali 2: ... swoim." ;]
> 
> 

 

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jaka jest róznica między doswiadczonym uzytkownikiem komputera a niedoswiadczonym?
> 
> Niedoswiadczony mówi, ze 1mb = 1000mb
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Nie wszystkodioda co się świeci
> 
> - Gdzie dysków sześć, tam dużo formatowania
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pracownicy firmy wybierają sie na bal. Szef załozyl maske Zorro, sekretarka maske księżniczki, a informatyk maske 255.255.255.0
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Informatyk nei umawia sie z dziewczyną, on się z nią ukompatybilnia
> 
> - Informatyk nie przychodzi do dziewczyny, on się u niej loguje
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wsiada informatyk do taksówki i taryfiarz się go pyta:
> 
> - Jaki adres?
> ...

 

chyba tyle, przynajmniej tyle teraz pamietam, choc wiem, ze czytalem jeszcze kiedys kilka naprawde dobrych, ale ostatnio chyba jakies bad blocki mi w głowie powyskakiwaly...

----------

## joker

 *Quote:*   

> na imprezie siedzi trzech informatykow. wszyscy dookola sie swietnie bawia, a oni siedza i non-stop gadaja o komputerach. 
> 
> po jakiejs godzinie jeden mowi:
> 
> - kurde, caly czas gadamy o kompach, a przeciez jestesmy na imprezie ! moze pogadamy o czyms innym?
> ...

 

----------

## akdmks

 *Quote:*   

> Przychodzi gosc do serwisu kompuerowego i zaczyna sie rozmowa: 
> 
> - Dzien dobry. Wie Pan, zainstalowalem windowsy... 
> 
> - Taaaa... 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> To ja - admin się nazywam, 
> 
> "przepraszam" i "dziękuję" - ja tych słów nie używam, 
> 
> jak mi luzer wyśle maila, to go wrzucam do killfile'a, 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Informatyk nie myśli, on kompiluje. 
> 
> Informatyk nie patrzy, on skanuje. 
> 
> Informatyk nie słucha, on sampluje. 
> ...

 

moje trzy grosze  :Wink: Last edited by akdmks on Sat May 21, 2005 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomcio

Taka historyjka z życia wzięta. Mój tato jest informatykiem, nadzoruje sieci w aptekach firmach i takie tam. Kiedyś na wakacja pomagałem mu położyć sieć w pewnym biurze. Jak skończylismy "robotę" i uruchomilismy ową sieć (podkreślam, ze maszyny były nowiuseńkie i wcale nie takie złe jak na owe czasy), pojechaliśmy do domu, dosłownie po 30 minutach telefon z biura. Księgowa zapłakana krzyczy "No ta podstawka była jakaś zesputa i pękła!!!".

Okazało się, że kobieta (blondynka  :Wink:  ) postawiła spory kubek gorącej kawy na... tacy napędu CD. Naszczęście do wymiany poszła tylko klawiatura. Okazuje się, ze komputerm moze służyć do wielu ciekawych rzeczy. :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

 *Quote:*   

> Informatyk zabrał swojego syna do ZOO. Stoją przed wybiegiem dla pingwinów.
> 
> - Popatrz synku, a to są żyjące na kole podbiegunowym linuksy.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Z pamiętnika informatyka:
> 
> - 'Wracam do domu, patrzę, żona leży w łóżku z jakimś obcym mężczyzną. A oczy u nich jakieś takie chytre... Rzucam się do komputera - faktycznie, zmienili hasło!'

 

----------

## galimedes

Krótka historia o "hakierach" na faktach autentycznych  :Wink: 

```
   15:00:30       zl0dziej | zhakuj mi ten host peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl

   15:00:30       zl0dziej | zriob mu formata

   15:00:51        Daymond | a dlaczego ja?

   15:01:04       zl0dziej | bo Ja nieumiem jeszcze :/

   15:01:08       zl0dziej | a Ty sie znasz na Linuxw

   15:01:12       zl0dziej | Linuxe

   15:01:12       zl0dziej | plz

   15:01:15        Daymond | jak sie nauczysz to sam sformatujesz

   15:01:27       zl0dziej | To powiedz jak sie wlamac do niego

   15:01:27       zl0dziej | chociaz

   15:01:40       zl0dziej | w linuxwe na konsoli

   15:02:28        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:03:00       zl0dziej | e??

   15:03:01       zl0dziej | tylko ?

   15:03:48        Daymond | tak.

   15:03:53        Daymond | pozniej cos innego

   15:03:57        Daymond | to jest pierwszy krok

   15:04:00        Daymond | ale musisz miec roota

   15:04:00       zl0dziej | Daymond: ale ja serio mowie koles mnie wkurza pomuz mi plz

   15:04:08       zl0dziej | mma roota

   15:04:15        Daymond | jak masz roota

   15:04:17        Daymond | to wpisz tak

   15:04:18        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:04:39        Daymond | pozniej ping -f dns.tpsa.pl

   15:04:46        Daymond | przerwij tak po 10 minutach

   15:04:50        Daymond | pozniej

   15:05:21        Daymond | echo jego_IP > /dev/hda

   15:05:28        Daymond | echo twoje_IP > /dev/hda1

   15:05:37        Daymond | echo 194.204.159.1 > /dev/hda2

   15:05:38        Daymond | proste?

   15:05:46       zl0dziej | nom

   15:05:53        Daymond | ale wszystko z roota

   15:06:16        Daymond | a na koncu daj reboot zeby sie interfejs przeladowal i zeby nie wykryli

   15:06:29        Daymond | i pozniej telnet jegoIP 88

   15:06:37        Daymond | i mozesz wydawac komendy takie jak format c:

   15:06:47       zl0dziej | ok

   15:06:53       zl0dziej | jupi :)

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | ok

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | czeakj

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | ide na Linuxa

   15:07:21       zl0dziej | brb

   15:07:26        Daymond | oko

   15:07:32             ---| <

   15:11:17       zl0dziej | Ok jestem

   15:11:23        Daymond | no i ?

   15:11:25        Daymond | tak jak mowie

   15:11:29        Daymond | z roota

   15:11:32        Daymond | rm -fr /

   15:11:32       zl0dziej | narazie ping leci

   15:12:32       zl0dziej | a moga mnie namierzyc?

   15:12:34       zl0dziej | :)

   15:12:53        Daymond | nie

   15:13:00        Daymond | jesli zrobisz po tym wszystkim reboot

   15:13:08       zl0dziej | rm: nie mozna usunac katalogu `//mnt/win_c': Device or resource busy rm: nie mozna usunac

   katalogu `//mnt/win_d':

                             Device or resource busy rm: nie mozna usunac katalogu `//mnt/win_e': Device or resource busy

   15:13:48        Daymond | zle kurwa

   15:14:07        Daymond | teraz od nowa musisz

   15:14:16        Daymond | teraz daj

   15:14:20        Daymond | echo jego_IP > /dev/hda

   15:14:32        Daymond | echo peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl

   15:14:36        Daymond | echo peXXX.belchatow.sdi.tpnet.pl > /dev/hda

   15:14:47        Daymond | i reboot

   15:14:57        Daymond | i mozesz jeszcze

   15:15:01        Daymond | podniesc caly /etc/

   15:15:05        Daymond | rm -fr /etc/

   15:16:51       zl0dziej | ok

   15:16:56       zl0dziej | ide reboot

   15:17:01       zl0dziej | brb

   15:18:09        Daymond | brb

   15:18:11             ---| Error: zl0dziej: No such nick/channel

```

Pozdro

----------

## patpi

```

Trojka dzieci z pierwszej klasy stoi przed ostatnia szansa, aby otrzymac promocje do drugiej klasy. Przepytuje je dyrektor:

-Jasiu przeliteruj słowo tata

-T-A-T-A

-Świetnie! Zdałes! A teraz monika

-przeliteruj słowo mama

-M-A-M-A

-Doskonale! Przechodzisz do drugiej klasy...A teraz ty, Ahmed... Przeliteruj, prosze: "dyskryminacja obcokrajowcow w świetle polskich praw konstytucyjnych

```

Last edited by patpi on Sat May 21, 2005 8:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wuja

Właśnie idę przeskanować lodówkę, coby sobie na kolacyjkę coś skompilować. Hmmm.....może to:

```
Kurczaka, starannie umytego układamy na dnie naczynia, najlepiej szklanego. Dodajemy goździki, cynamon, a następnie skrapiamy cytryną. Tak przygotowanego kurczaka zalewamy jedną szklanka wina białego i jedną szklanka wina czerwonego. Dodajemy 100 ml ginu, 100 ml koniaku, 200 ml Smirnoffa i 50 ml białego rumu. 

Potrawy nie musimy poddawać obróbce cieplnej, a kurczaka możliwie szybko wyrzucamy - bo jest do dupy, natomiast sos... sos? Soooss! Paluszki lizać!!! 

Kurczaka najpierw należy zabić, bo bydlę wychleje cały sos. SMACZNEGO!
```

----------

## flakusiek

Ja nie mogłem ze śmiechu po tym :  :Wink: 

```
* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

{bitchchecker} czemu mnie wykopaliście

{bitchchecker} nie potraficie normalnie rozmawiać

{bitchchecker} odpowiedzcie!

{Elch} nie wykopaliśmy cię

{Elch} miałeś ping timeout: * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

{bitchchecker} jaki ping człowieku?

{bitchchecker} timing mojego pc jest prawidłowy

{bitchchecker} mam nawet dst

{bitchchecker} zabanowałeś mnie

{bitchchecker} przyznaj to sukinsynu

{HopperHunter|afk} LOL

{HopperHunter|afk} kurde, ale jesteś głupi, DST^^

{bitchchecker} zamknij się MAMY DST!

{bitchchecker} już od dwóch tygodni

{bitchchecker} jak włączasz kompa to pokazuje się komunikat od windowsów, że zastosowano DST

{Elch} Jesteś prawdziwym ekspertem do komputerów

{bitchchecker} zamknij się bo cię zhakuję

{Elch} ok, już jestem cicho, tylko nie pokazuj nam jakim jesteś dobrym hackerem ^^

{bitchchecker} podaj mi swoj numer sieciowy chlopie i jestes martwy

{Elch} to chyba 129.0.0.1

{Elch} albo może 127.0.0.1

{Elch} tak, właśnie: 127.0.0.1 Czekam na twój wielki atak

{bitchchecker} za pięć minut wykasuję ci twardziela

{Elch} Zaczynam się bać...

{bitchchecker} zamknij się, już cię nie ma

{bitchchecker} mam taki program gdzie wprowadzę twój IP i leżysz

{bitchchecker} pożegnaj się

{Elch} z kim?

{bitchchecker} z samym sobą koleś

{bitchchecker} buy buy

{Elch} Cały drżę na myśl co taki wielki Hack0rs może mi zrobić

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

To co się stało było oczywiste: gościu wprowadził własny adres IP do swojego Wielkiego Programu Hakującego i doprowadził do padu własnego systemu. Trochę mu ten atak nie wyszedł. Myślałem, że mam z nim spokój, ale dobry haker nigdy się nie poddaje. Po dwóch minutach wrócił...

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

{bitchchecker} koles masz szczęście, że mój komp padł bo byłoby po tobie

{Metanot} lol

{Elch} bitchchecker: Więc spróbuj znowu... Mam nadal ten sam IP: 127.0.0.1

{bitchchecker} aleś ty głupi

{bitchchecker} powiedz buy buy

{Metanot} ach, [cenzura] się

{bitchchecker} buy buy elch

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

źródło: Joemonster.

Napięcie rosło... Czy po tych dwóch wpadkach będzie potrafił doprowadzić do padu MÓJ komputer? Czekałem lecz nic się nie działo. Poczułem ulgę... Minęło całe sześć minut zanim przygotował następny atak. Był Hackerem łamiącym zabezpieczenia największych baz danych, więc tym razem już wiedział, co się stało.

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

{bitchchecker} elch ty sukinsynu

{Metanot} bitchchecker ile masz lat?

{Elch} co jest bitchchecker?

{bitchchecker} masz frie wal

{bitchchecker} fire wall

{Elch} może, nie wiem

{bitchchecker} mam 26

{Metanot} takie zachowanie w wieku 26 lat?

{Elch} jak się dowiedziałeś o tym firewallu?

{bitchchecker} bo twój pedalski fire wall przekierował mój sygnał do mnie

{bitchchecker} bądź facetem, wyłącz to gówno

{Elch} fajne, nie wiedziałem, że to możliwe.

{bitchchecker} wtedy mój wirus zniszczy twojego pcta koleś

{Metanot} hakujecie się chłopaki?

{Elch} tak bitchchecker próbuje mnie zhakować

{Metanot} ej bitchchecker jeśli jestes hakerem to musisz obejść firewalla, nawet ja wiem jak to zrobić

{bitchchecker} tak koles, hakuje elcha ale ten cienias ma firewalla

{Metanot} jakiego masz firewalla?

{bitchchecker} jak dziewczynka

{Metanot} firewall to norma i prawdziwy haker musi umieć sobie z nim poradzić... dziewczynkol^^

{He} Bitch daj se jacksona (przypis tłumacza: ???) i wyluzuj. Pozwalasz się sprowokować i dajesz tym dzieciaczkom nowe powody do śmiechu

{bitchchecker} wyłącz firewalla to wyśle ci wirusa [ocenzurowano]

{Elch} Nieee

{Metanot} ej bitchchecker czemu on ma wyłączać, ty powinienes to zrobić

{bitchchecker} boisz się?

{bitchchecker} nie będę hakował jak on się chowa jak dziewczynka za firewalleml

{bitchchecker} elch wyłącz twój @!#$ wall!

{Metanot} chciałbym tu coś powiedzieć, czy znasz definicję hackingu??? jak on wyłączy firewalla to będzie jak zaproszenie i to nie ma nic wspólnego z hackingiem

{bitchchecker} siedź cicho

{Metanot} lol

{bitchchecker} moja babcia używa fire walla

{bitchchecker} a ty cieniasie myślisz, że jesteś cool ale nie masz odwagi łazić po sieci bez fire walla?

Nazywa mnie dziewczynką i mówi, że tylko jego babcia używa firewalla. Wiem, że starsi ludzie są o wiele inteligentniejsi od młodych ale nie mogłem tego tak zostawić. Aby sprawdzić jego umiejętności postanowiłem go okłamać. Nie mam firewalla, tylko router. Zostawiłem wszystko tak jak jest...

{Elch} bitchchecker, kolega pokazał mi jak wyłączyć firewalla. Możesz zaczynać

{Metanot} bitchhacker can’t hack

{Black{TdV}} ładna gra słów ^^

{bitchchecker} czekaj koleś

{Elch} bitchchecker: czekam na twój atak!

{Metanot} mówie wam, że to nie haker

{bitchchecker} koleś chcesz wirusa?

{bitchchecker} podaj mi twój IP to wykasuję ci twardziela

{Metanot} lol daj se siana sam jestem hakerem i wiem jak się zachowuja hakerzy a ty na 100.00% nie jesteś hakerem.^^

{Elch} 127.0.0.1

{Elch} łatwizna

{bitchchecker} lolololol ty głupku, zaraz cię załatwię

{bitchchecker} i już pierwsze pliki znikają being deleted

{Elch} mamuniu...

{Elch} sprawdzę

W panice odpaliłem Explorera, serce waliło mi jak młot. Czyżbym go nie doceniał?

{bitchchecker} nie ma już ratunku sukinsynu

{Elch} oj niedobrze

{bitchchecker} elch ty durniu, twojego dysku g: już nie ma

{Elch} tak, nic na to nie mogę poradzić

{bitchchecker} a za 20 sekund zniknie f:

Tak. To była prawda. Nie miałem dysków G: and F:. Czy w ogóle kiedykolwiek miałem takie dyski? Nieważne, nie miałem czasu na myślenie. Byłem przerażony, a bitchchecker uspokajał mnie odniesieniami do muzyki:

{bitchchecker} tupac rules

{bitchchecker} elch sukinsynu f: juz nie masz i e: też

Dysk E:? O mój Boże... Tam były wszystkie gry. I zdjęcia z wakacji. Sprawdźmy... No wszystko jest. Ale haker mówi, że to wymazał...

A może to się nie dzieje na moim komputerze?

{bitchchecker} d: wykasowany w 45% idioto lolololol

{He} czemu meta nic nie mowi

{Elch} prawdopodobnie tarza sie po podlodze ze smiechu

{Black{TdV}} ^^

{bitchchecker} nie masz już d:

{He} dalej CWELU

Gość jest niezły. Przypuszczalnie wykasował mi CD-ROM! Zamienił mojego starego CDka na nagrywarkę!! Ale jak tego dokonał? Muszę go zapytać. Trochę go ośmielić. Sam udziela mi porad jak uniknąć takich katastrof na twardych dyskach.

{bitchchecker} elch chlopie aleś ty głupi, nigdy nie dawaj twojego ip nikomu w internecie

{bitchchecker} dysk c: 30 percent

Czy powinienem mu powiedzieć, że to nie mój komputer atakuje?

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

Za późno... Była 20:22 gdy zobaczyliśmy ostatni wpis hakera o imieniu "bitchchecker". Widzimy, że miał "Ping timeout". Od tamtej pory go nie widziano... pewnie to przez zmianę czasu na letni...

```

----------

## joker

 *Quote:*   

> Klasyfikator wódki w świecie IT
> 
> 0.1l - demo
> 
> 0.25l - trial version
> ...

 

----------

## qermit

Coś podobnego: *Quote:*   

> 16:04 < Glebol> no hackowac
> 
> 16:04 < Glebol> chce
> 
> 16:05 < Damnation> lol.
> ...

 

----------

## Polin

```
Zarządzenie dziekana z dnia 27.01.2004

Ze wzgledu na zbliżającą się sesję następuje zmiana w rozkładzie dni w tygodniu:

wtorek parzysty = wtorek nieparzysty;

środa parzysta = poniedziałek parzysty, chyba, że ktoś ma piątek nieparzysty w czwartek parzysty, to w takim wypadku wtorek nieparzysty będzie traktowany jako środa popielcowa;

od 28.01. do 05.02. będą następować kolejno po sobie, na przemian, czwartki parzyste i nieparzyste, przeplatane co trzeci dzień środą nieparzystą poczynając od poniedziałku parzystego, który w tym tygodniu będzie piątkiem.

w każdy nieparzysty wtorek, który jest środa parzysta będą godziny rektorskie od 11.15 do 13.00 w przypadku gdy nastąpi ona po czwartku nieparzystym i od 13.15 do 15.00 gdy nastapi ona po sobocie parzystej.

Zmiany obowiazują do odwołania.

Prosimy zapoznać sie z rozporządzeniem

```

A od siebie zapytam: a kiedy przewieszam ubranie na nizszy kolek?  :Wink: 

----------

## patpi

Przypomnialo mi sie:

http://zlobek.leszno.edu.pl/fortune/zlobek.txt

polecam  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Nie wiem czy to znacie, ale mi zajęła ta strona pare ładnych, nieprzespanych nocy  :Smile: 

http://bash.org.pl/browse

----------

## Poe

Tja.. bash.org.pl wymiata  :Smile: 

przypomniał mi sie jeszcze jeden link

http://www.adyton.com.pl/~poe/moje/irc-poe2.txt

napewno sie nie usmiejecie tak jak ja sie wtedy smialem, bo nie uczestniczyliscie w tej rozmowie, no ale moze choc troszke sie spodoba  :Smile: 

----------

## watex

mnie rozbawil taki text  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Z pamiętnika Administratora"
> 
> 8:03
> ...

 

----------

## watex

i jeszcze takie cos  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Bill Gates kontra General Motors" 
> 
> Na ostatniej wystawie komputerowej COMDEX, Bill Gates dokonując porównania przemysłu komputerowego z samochodowym powiedział: "Gdyby GM dokonał takiego postępu, jaki miał miejsce w przemyśle komputerowym, wszyscy jeździlibyśmy samochodami kosztującymi 
> ...

 

----------

## nelchael

Tekst roku:

 *pl.internet.mordplik wrote:*   

> Błogosławieni obłąkani, albowiem nie żyją problemami tego świata...

 

----------

## tdi

Ja znam kawały pewnie stare ale śmieszne : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przychodzą dwa stringi() do baru : 
> 
> Jeden mówi: 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mówi córka do mamy:
> 
> - Mamo one mówią że jestem nienormalna !!!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czemu czarownica woła : więcej ognia !! 
> 
> - Chece przepełnić stos.
> ...

 

----------

## mbar

Znalezione na cytatach:

```
 <fallow> mieszka ktos nad morzem z obecnych?

<zonk__> fallow: ja

<fallow> zonk : dobra tam pogoda sie szykuje :) ?

<fallow> bo planuje przyjechac w poniedzialek :)

<zonk__> fallow: nie wiem nie mam takiej dobrej lornetki zeby widzisz co sie dzieje 500 km odemnie :D
```

hyhy, czy to ten fallow od love-sources?

----------

## akdmks

 *Quote:*   

> Nagrywarki LG - Przegrywamy szybciej niz Golota!

 

takie przyslowie na czasie ;]

----------

## fallow

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Znalezione na cytatach:
> 
> ```
>  <fallow> mieszka ktos nad morzem z obecnych?
> 
> ...

 

tak to ten  :Razz: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Sieci Idea i Era biją się o Gołote aby ten reklamował im sekundowe naliczanie  :Razz: 

----------

## Gogiel

Mam takie pytanie. Po co jest ten temat? Przeciez tutaj wszyscy kopiuja co lepsze fortunki z basha, pr0na i cytatow... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fallow

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Mam takie pytanie. Po co jest ten temat? Przeciez tutaj wszyscy kopiuja co lepsze fortunki z basha, pr0na i cytatow...

 

bardzo sluszna uwaga imho  :Twisted Evil:   zdecydowana wiekszosc to wlasnie to .

postcount++

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## tomborek

Andrzej "Bejca" Golota - bo dobrze na deskach lezy

----------

## nelchael

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Mam takie pytanie. Po co jest ten temat?

 

Dla zabawy.

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Przeciez tutaj wszyscy kopiuja co lepsze fortunki z basha, pr0na i cytatow...

 

Jak jest smieszne to moze w nim byc.

PS. Jesli komus sie nie podoba ten watek - mozna nieczytac, ale prosze o niekomentowanie humoru jak sie tutaj znajdzie.

----------

## fallow

brakuje mi troche postow do 2000  :Smile: 

no to lecimy

 *bash.org.pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <szymon-web> kurde nie wiem co sobie napisac w SKAD na forum
> 
> <markoll> moze /dev/null
> ...

 

 *bash.org.pl wrote:*   

> <iti_> teraz niby sie laduje baza :]
> 
> <iti_> ale zobaczymy jak to bedzie na koncu:)
> 
> <Holek> GENERAL ERROR: You're to stupid to use our forum :> 

 

cheers.

----------

## Crenshaw

"Ogólnopręgierzowa piosenka dziękczynna dla informatyków"

a na drzewach, zamiast liści, będą wisieć programiści...

a na słupach obok torów głowy administratorów...

a na stosach, miast kacerzy, będą smażyć się hackerzy...

później zaś się sponiewiera, głowę project-managera

a na półkach, obok serów, będą wisieć łby (l)userów

zaś jako kielich do wina posłuży czerep admina

a w łazience, dla zachęty, Billa Gejtsa łeb obcięty

a gdy wszyscy zrobia zator, wkroczy bastard operator!!!

http://www.zis.com.pl/~ola/odpaly/

----------

## _troll_

English version only, ale zdecydowanie warty przeczytania!! Uwaga - mozliwe gwaltowne skrety brzucha! Lekarz ostrzegal  :Wink: 

http://humorix.org/articles/2005/05/openbsd/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

KRÓLEWNA ŚNIEŻKA

Zła Królowa raz na ścieżkę

wywiodła Królewnę Śnieżkę

i kazała, by gajowy

pozbawił dziewczynkę głowy.

Niestety, leśnik pijany

zasnął w środku polany,

a królewna po cichutku

uciekła do krasnoludków

i w ich grocie [czy też "w dziupli"]

żyła z garstką tych kurdupli.

Więc królowa, stara kwoka

podrzuciła jej jabcoka

dolawszy tam izotopu.

No to Śnieżka żlopu - żłopu...

wyżłopała pięć kwaterek

i grzmotnęło nią o skwerek.

Nie dość, że się sama hukła,

to krasnoludków zatłukła,

którzy właśnie ze swej groty

szli na szóstą do roboty,

a pod ciężarem jej zadka

została z nich marmoladka.

Morał: najbardziej są bici

mali, trzeźwi, pracowici!

Nie wiem z kąd to jest, brat kiedyś ściągnał.

----------

## raaf

hmmm ...

 *Quote:*   

> Co będzię jak się skrzyżuje blondynkę z haskim? ...
> 
> Ano są dwie mozliwości:
> 
> albo wyjdzie nam blondynka zajebiście odporna na mróz,
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

raaf

to jedyny kawal, ktorego nie potrafię zapomnieć, .. jest taki fajny.  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

Kierownik - sekretarce: Pani Zosiu, czy moze Pani przegrac naszym partnerom wyniki za kwiecien, oni zaraz podejda.

- Dzien dobry, czy to Panom mam przegrac wyniki miesieczne?

- Dzien dobry, tak, nam, gdyby byla Pani uprzejma, tu mamy czysta dyskiete.

- Alez oczywiscie

Wstawia dyskiete do napedu i...

# mkfs -t vfat -c /dev/fd0h1440

# mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

# find / -noleaf -type f -name Wyniki_Kwiecie?.[a-zA-Z] -exec cp '{ }' /mnt/floppy \;

# ls -la /mnt/floppy/Wyniki_Kwiecie?.[a-z][A-Z] && sync && sleep 3

wyciaga dyskiete i podaje.

Partnerzy: o, kur*a !

Sekretarka: oj, znowu odmontowac zapomnialam

pozdro,

tao

----------

## _troll_

tak dla uscislenia: *taopai wrote:*   

> # ls -la /mnt/floppy/Wyniki_Kwiecie?.[a-z][A-Z] && sync && sleep 3

 po sync, sleep juz jest zbedny...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kfiaciarka

Kilka ciekawych komentarzy przy kompilacji:

America's Army:

```
This will take a while ...  go get a pizza or something 
```

OOo:

```
Unpacking OO.o build tree - [ go make some tea ] ...
```

Scorched3d (BTW niestety nie daje się skompilowac - błąd z freetype:():

```

checking for beer in -lfridge... no 

Warning: No beer found in fridge!
```

----------

## _troll_

z : http://lists.pld-linux.org/mailman/pipermail/pld-devel-pl/2003-June/078392.html

Skrypt Eterma wypisuje:

checking for life_signs in -lKenny... no

  Oh my god, they killed Kenny!  You bastards!

A z gimpa (IIRC rozszerzeń perlowych, których już nie ma w 1.3):

checking for intelligent life... not found

Jeszcze z perla:

Oh!  Smells like ANSI's been here.

z http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:unqB_kOI1WgJ:lists.pld-linux.org/mailman/pipermail/pld-devel-pl/2003-June/078756.html+%22humor+z+configure%22&hl=pl&gl=pl&ct=clnk&cd=2 :

Checking for system type... congratulations, it's not Xenix!

w google mozna tego jescze troche znalezc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## noobah

[joke]A ja myślałem że nikt tu nie ma poczucia humoru [/joke]

A tak na serio:

```
Idzie sobie facet po Stadionie Dziesięciolecia, widzi jakiegoś skośnookiego bidulę co 

sprzedaje jakieś puszki dziwne.

- Co pan sprzedaje? - pyta

- Maćna ciury - szczeży się do niego bidula

- Co takiego? Maść na szczury?

- Ta, maćna ciury! - cieszy się skośnooki facet

- A jak to działa?

- Jak sje złapie ciura, to się go śmaruji: lewa, plawa i juś po ciuzie! -opowiada biedaczek

- Panie jak ja bym szczura złapał to bym mu łeb ukręcił i też po  szczurze

Po kilku sekundach zastanowienia cudzoziemiec odpowiada spokojnie:

- No, monia tak i monia tak
```

Z tego się śmiałem niedawno okrutnie.

BTW, fajnie ze ktoś ten topic odświerzył, się uśmiałem  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> checking for beer in -lfridge... no
> 
> Warning: No beer found in fridge!

 

któryś pakiet sprawdzał podczas configure : 

```
checking for life signs in -lKenny...no

OMG you killed Kenny! you bastards!
```

X-D

----------

## Sahin

 *Quote:*   

> Siedzi biedak na moście i smaruje chleb gównem. Przechodzi Amerykanin i pyta:
> 
> - Co bieda  ?
> 
> - No bieda, bieda...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Zima... Mama z synkiem na spacerze, zostawia małego przed sklepem, a sama w tym czasie wchodzi na chwilę do sklepu. W tym czasie mały wchodzi na cienki lód, który załamuje się pod nim i dzieciak topi się. 
> 
> Pewien mężczyzna zauważył tonące dziecko i bez chwili namysłu wskakuje do wody, łapie malca i wyciąga z wody.
> 
> Mama nieświadoma wychodzi ze sklepu, od ludzi dowiaduje się co się stało, podchodzi do faceta i mówi:
> ...

 

A no i jeszcze ciągle śmieszy mnie do łez filmik zamieszczony na stronce maxior.pl o tytule "Wywiad". Kto jeszcze nie miał okazji oglądnąć, gorąco polecam   :Laughing: 

http://www.maxior.pl/?p=index&id=6421&0

----------

## przemos

 *Quote:*   

> Siedzi sobie facet na kanapie i ogląda TV, żona przychodzi i mówi:
> 
> - Zenku, wyjdźmy gdzieś wieczorem, my nigdy nigdzie nie chodzimy.
> 
> Na to mąż:
> ...

 

----------

## argasek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> tak dla uscislenia: *taopai wrote:*   # ls -la /mnt/floppy/Wyniki_Kwiecie?.[a-z][A-Z] && sync && sleep 3 po sync, sleep juz jest zbedny...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Może miała kernel w stylu 2.6.16-rc7-mm3-test1-unstable.  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Zobaczcie co znalazłem :

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64) 

================================================================= 

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ 

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7 

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22 

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" 

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d" 

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe" 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo" 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp" 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

USE="amd64 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib abook accessibility acl adns aim aimextras aliaschain alsa amr ao aotuv applet aqua_theme artworkextra asf audiofile authdaemond authlib avalon avantgo avi background bash-completion berkdb bigpatch binfilter bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl bonjour bookmarks bootsplash buttons bzip2 c++ calendar canna cap caps ccache cdda cddb cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cegui cgi chm clamav clamd clanVoice cle266 clearcase clearpasswd cli command-args config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt crypto_libgcrypt css csv ctrlmenu ctype cups curl curlwrappers custom-cflags dba devfs26 dhcp disk-cache dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 editor edl eds emboss emoticon emul-linux-x86 encode enscript epiphany epson erandom escreen evolution examples exif expat exscalibar extensions extramodules extras fam fat fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg finger firefox flac flash font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetds ftp gb gd gdbm general geoip geometry gg ggi gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glgd glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp glut glx gmail gmailtimestamps gmp gphoto2 gpm gps grammar gstreamer gtalk gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gtkspell gzip high-ints html http ical icon iconv icq ide ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 infopipe innodb inode input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse iodbc ipod ipv6 ipv6arpa javascript john joystick jpeg jpeg2k kcal kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kerberos kqemu krb4 latex lcd lcms ldap ldirectord lesstif libcaca libg++ libwww linuxkeys live log4j lua lzo lzw lzw-tiff mail make-symlinks mapeditor maps mcal mem-cache mixer mjpeg mmap mng modperl modplug module motif mounts-check mouse mozcalendar mozdevelop mozilla moznoirc moznomail moznoroaming mozsha1 mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mp4 mp4live mpe mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer music mysql mysqli mythtv nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses neXt net netbeans netpbm network new-login nfs nls nptl ntfs ntlm nvidia objc objc++ odbc ode offensive ofx ogdi ogg oggvorbis ogre on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl oss pam pam-mysql pdf pdflib perl php player png pnp portaudio posix povray ppds print python pyx qt quicktime quotes rar rc5 rdesktop readline real realms remix rpm rss rtc ruby samba scp screen sdl search session setup-plugin sftp skey skins slang slp smp snmp sounds speech spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse-filters ssl startup-notification stencil-buffer stlport stream stroke struts svg svgz swat syslog szip tabs tcp tcpd tcpmd5 text tga themes theora thesaurus threads threadsonly tidy tiff timidity toolbar transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vda vdr vfat video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa videos vnc vorbis wddx web webdav webservices wma wma123 wmf wordexp wordperfect wv wxgtk1 wxwindows x11vnc x264 xattr xext xforms xine xinerama xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zeroconf zip zlib zvbi userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc" 

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Wypas co?   :Shocked: 

----------

## argasek

Raczej niewiedza o tym, że pewne flagi USE są domyślnie włączone, oraz że istnieje package.use ...

----------

## noobah

Ale ma słabo sekcję CFLAGS rozwiniętą, wstyd! To jakiś pozer a nie żaden Ricer jest!

Respekcik jednak za to że flagi wg alfabetu są poustawiane  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

Wszystko poniżej jest poprawne (zdajesie), ale troche mnie rozbawiło za pierwszym razem:

```
real    0m38.888s

user    1m9.000s

sys     0m0.140s
```

Jakieś zakrzywienie czasoprzestrzeni sie wkradło   :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

Ja tam wymiękam przy:

```
cd /usr/src/linux && egrep -ir "( fuck)|( shit)" *
```

Jej, jak ja sie przy tym uśmiałem   :Very Happy:   Widać, że Linuksa tworzą ludzie  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Ale ma słabo sekcję CFLAGS rozwiniętą, wstyd! To jakiś pozer a nie żaden Ricer jest!
> 
> Respekcik jednak za to że flagi wg alfabetu są poustawiane :D

 

Flagi w emerge --info domyślnie sa sortowane alfabetycznie.

----------

## kfiaciarka

To normalne ze nie ustwia sie -march=? w amd64 faq widziałem ze trzeba, a na forum mu napisali ze nie jest to konieczne...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To może trochę polityki: http://cieciewnecie.pl/files/200603/kazik.swf.  :Laughing: 

----------

## spiker

apropos polityki  :Smile: 

----------

## madey

Zapis autentycznej rozmowy radiowej

 przeprowadzonej między

 amerykańskim okretami a Kanadyjczykami. Miała

 ona miejsce w

 październiku 1995r. u wybrzeży Nowej

 Funlandii. Została ujawniona przez

 szefa operacji morskich US Navy.

 Kanadyjczycy: - Proszę o zmianę kursu o 15

 stopni na południe w celu uniknięcia kolizji.

 Amerykanie: - Radzimy wam zmienić kurs o 15

 stopni na północ, aby uniknąć kolizji.

 Kanadyjczycy: - To niemożliwe. To wy

 będziecie musieli zmienić

 kurs o 15 stopni na południe, aby uniknąć kolizji.

 Amerykanie: - Mówi kapitan okrętu wojennego

 Stanów Zjednoczonych.

 Powtarzam ponownie: wy zmieńcie kurs.

 Kanadyjczycy: - Nie. Powtarzam: zmieńcie

 kurs, aby uniknąć kolizji.

 Amerykanie: - Mówi kapitan lotniskowca USS

 "Lincoln" - drugiego

 pod względem wielkości okrętu bojowego

 amerykańskiej marynarki

 wojennej floty atlantyckiej. Towarzyszą nam

 trzy niszczyciele, trzy

 krążowniki i wiele innych okrętów

 wspomagania. Domagam się, abyście to wy

 zmienili kurs o 15 stopni na północ. W innym

 przypadku podejmiemy kontrdziałania w celu obrony grupy!

 Kanadyjczycy: - Mówi latarnia morska: wasz wybór!

----------

## Petherson

Nie wiem czy to jest bardzo smieszne ale napewno cos dla fanow ascii-art   :Smile: 

http://www.sebastian-gritsch.de/l33t_p0rn.htm

----------

## wodzik

skoro jestesmy przy ascii porn to mozna zajrzec tu 

http://www.asciipr0n.com/pr0n/pinups.html

----------

## Eeeyeore

Jesli juz to cos, to cos konkretnego

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6549/gentoobottle9mj.jpg

----------

## psycepa

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Ja tam wymiękam przy:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux && egrep -ir "( fuck)|( shit)" *
> ```
> ...

 

ROXi!  :Very Happy:  ROTFL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> arch/sparc64/solaris/socksys.c: * No shit.  WTF is it supposed to do, anyway?
> 
> arch/sparc/kernel/process.c:   /* fuck me plenty */
> ...

 

LOL

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie ma to jak rozmowa z ekspertem: http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I want to use fluxbox because i like it the most but I have one slight problem. When I try to boot it, it fails. It says line 6891 aborted. 
> 
> Is there any way to fix this?
> ...

 

Ciekawe podejście.

----------

## Aktyn

Nie ma żartów, wyskoczył mi popup z reklamą:

 *Quote:*   

> Attention! Security Center has detected potential security vulnerabilities on your PC that may send private information and documents to a remote computer. One of the processes (Win32res.exe) has just sent this information:

 

a wiec mój komputer wysyła jakieś ważne dane w świat, potrafi podać ip   :Smile:  i skąd to jest   :Shocked:  , potrafi podać jakiej przeglądarki uzywam:

 *Quote:*   

> Browser:  	Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20060330

 

ale nie potrafi podać systemu  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Computer OS:  	unknown
> 
> PC Information: 	Obtained

 

I to mnie rozbawiło, czy można wykryć na jakim oesie pracuje mozilla? w zasadzie mozilla już sie wypowiedziała, ale to dane z kompilacji zdajesie, a sam system?

----------

## Axio

A mnie ostatnio rozbawił komunikat błędu kopete:

 *Quote:*   

> Błąd połączenia: Niestety, nastąpiło coś nieoczekiwanego, o czym niczego nie wiadomo.

 

----------

## psycepa

a to cos dla fanow KLANu  :Smile: ))

kawalek roxi  :Very Happy: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1683484717298232844&pl=true

----------

## Yaro

Nieźle się przy tym uśmiałem:

http://treacle.jogger.pl/id/149068  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kajan

Zobaczcie to  :Wink: 

```

telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

```

Pozdro

----------

## arsen

to jest mega lol  :Smile: 

http://szkolahakerow.pl/

----------

## akroplas

 *arsen wrote:*   

> to jest mega lol 
> 
> http://szkolahakerow.pl/

 

 *Quote:*   

> Naucz sie w jaki sposob:
> 
> cracker włamuje się do konta bankowego
> 
>   	         konfigurować systemy wykrywania włamań
> ...

 

 *Paweł, Skarszewy wrote:*   

> To wciąga, a na dodatek łączy przyjemne z pożytecznym. Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to za kilka miesięcy będę kilka lat do przodu.

 

Co to za miejscowosc: Skarszewy?

Pawel chcial napisac, ze za kilka miesiecy bedzie miał pare lat do odsiadki  :Smile: 

I kto takie rzeczy robi  :Smile: ?

 *Quote:*   

> CSH
> 
> ul. Długa 27
> 
> 82-500 Kwidzyn
> ...

 

Hmmmmm... 

A to jest boskie:

 *Quote:*   

> Dodatkowo, otrzymasz szkoleniowy system operacyjny, który w 2 minuty przekształci Twój komputer w centrum treningowe

 

Jakas nakładka haxiorska na XPka?

----------

## taopai

 *Quote:*   

> Jakas nakładka haxiorska na XPka?

 

za te pieniadze? pewnie siakis linux livecd  :Smile: 

moja kolej:

Żona wysyła męża - programistę do sklepu:

- Kup parówki, a jak będą jajka, to kup 10.

Mąż w sklepie:

- Są jajka?

- Tak.

- To poproszę 10 parówek.

------

Maz zostal zaproszony przez kumpli na "impreze tylko dla facetów"

Obiecal zonie, ze wróci na pewno najpózniej o pólnocy .

Ale wiecie... piwko, kumple... czas szybko zlecial, i nasz bohater

zauwazyl, ze... juz 2:30! Szybko sie zmyl i tuz przed 3 wchodzi do

domu. Pijany jak skunks. Nagle wybila 3 i kukulka z ich zegara zaczela

kukac. Poniewaz narobil troche halasu, wiec byl pewny, ze zbudzil zone,

a ta po ilosci kukniec zaraz stwierdzi i zapamieta o której wrócil.

Ale wpadl na swietny pomysl! "Dokukal" najlepiej jak umial 9 razy,

no... bedzie, ze wrócil o 12  :Smile: 

Facet zadowolony z siebie i ze swojego kukania, cichaczem polozyl

sie spac na kanapie w salonie .

Rano budzi go zona i pyta o którejk wrócil. Maz twardo, ze o pólnocy.

Nawet sie nie rozgniewala. Wow... ale byl z siebie dumny, ze mu sie

udalo.

Wtedy zona stwierdzila ze musza kupic nowy zegar. Albo chociaz

nowa kukulke do starego. Maz zdziwiony, zona wyjasnia:

- No.. w nocy kukulka zakukala 3 razy, zaklela szpetnie, potem

zakukala 4, odcharknela, zakukala 3, zachichotala, znowu kuknela

dwa razy i na koniec pierdnela glosno na caly przedpokój...

;]

pozdrawiam,

tao

---

EDIT:

Wsiada informatyk do taksówki. Taksiarz pyta:

- Jaki adres?

- 192.168.4.1

- Panie, nie dojadę, to adres prywatny!

Jeśli poniższy jest do zmoderowania, to przepraszam i obiecuje ze to sie wiecej nie powtorzy  :Smile: 

- Dlaczego kobiety mają okres?

Bo kiedy Bóg wygnał z raju Adama i Ewę powiedział do Ewy:

-Zapłacisz za to swoją krwią!

A ona na to:

-Szefie! A mogę w miesięcznych ratach?

- Szefie, żona prosi pana do telefonu.

- Prosi? To pomyłka.

Pewien studencik umowil sie na randke z meeeega laska, wiec sobie zaplanowal: " 

najpierw wezme ja do restauracji, na jakias kolacyjke, pozniej pojdziemy na 

spacerek w swietle ksiezyca, a pozniej odprowadze ja do domu, tylko najpierw 

zahaczymy o mnie, zaprosze ja wtedy na gore, zapale swieczki w calym pokoju i 

hehehe bedzie super!!!!! tak to jest super plan"

jak zaplanowal tak zrobil! Zaprosil dziewczyne do restauracji, dziewczyna 

dostaje karte i zaczyna wybierac posilki z gornej polki, zjadla jedna porcje, 

zamowila nastepna, pozniej znowu nastepna itd, chlopak przerazony patrzy, ale w 

duchu mysli ze sobie odbije w lozku. w koncu przy chyba 6 talerzu pyta 

niesmiale:

- Kochanie, czy ty zawsze tak duzo jesz??

Dziewczyna:

- Nie skarbie tylko wtedy kiedy mam okres...

----------

## Aktyn

z man  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> loop
> 
> filtr pętli (H.263+) nie działa
> 
> inter_threshold <-1000-1000>
> ...

 

----------

## BeteNoire

Skoro man to może man fdisk:

 *Quote:*   

> BŁĘDY
> 
>        Istnieje kilka różnych programów *fdisk.  Każdy z  nich  ma  swoje  problemy  i  zalety.   Prosimy
> 
>        wypróbować  ich  w następującej kolejności: cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk.  (Istotnie, cfdisk jest pięknym
> ...

 

Mnie swego czasu bardzo rozśmieszył  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Idealnie pasuje do tematu humor forumowiczów (-;

----------

## Poe

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Idealnie pasuje do tematu humor forumowiczów (-;

 

wybitnie :]

abstrachując ciut od komputerów

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przychodzi syn do ojca i mówi:
> 
> -tato.... no.. bo.. ja tego... jestem gejem...
> ...

 

i ostatnio bardzo podobało mi się skwitowanie naszego kraju (na bashu zaczytane pisane z pamieci)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Polska przynajmniej jest  takim krajem, że jak widzisz dwóch facetów z wózkiem, to możesz mieć przynajmniej pewność, że są to tylko złomiarze.
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## totencham

http://thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html

----------

## qermit

tak apropo Linuxa: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papież_Linus

----------

## drakin

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ostatnio bardzo podobało mi się skwitowanie naszego kraju (na bashu zaczytane pisane z pamieci)
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Polska przynajmniej jest  takim krajem, że jak widzisz dwóch facetów z wózkiem, to możesz mieć przynajmniej pewność, że są to tylko złomiarze.
> ...

 

jakis czs temu (chyba tez na bashu) usmialem sie z tekstu

mamy bardzo nowoczesny kraj:

prezydent z backupem i rzad sterowany radiem

----------

## joker

moze nie zwiazane z humorem bezposrednio ale na niektorych naprawde mozna sie posmiac z niesamowitych pomyslow ludzi  :Smile: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/w00kie/sets/180637/

i moj ulubiony

http://www.flickr.com/photos/w00kie/11033741/in/set-180637/

 *bash wrote:*   

> <wwitek> podobniez ktos byl na doomie w kinie
> 
> <wwitek> i w jednym pelnym napiecia momencie na sali rozlegl sie wrzask
> 
> <wwitek> "ZASEJWUJ!"

 

----------

## binas77

Nauczyciel informatyki w szkole średniej:

- system linux jest prosty jak konstrukcja cepa

- a czym jest cep ?? - pytają uczniowie belfra podchwytliwie

- jest kilka definicji - teacher na to - ale najprościej można powiedzieć, że cep składa się z drewnianego przeniesienia napędu i młucki obrotowej...

Zaczerpnięte z jakiejś gazety

----------

## joker

http://www.killbillsbrowser.com

oj mozna sie posmiac  :Smile: 

----------

## drakin

 *joker wrote:*   

> http://www.killbillsbrowser.com
> 
> oj mozna sie posmiac 

 

najlepsze sa punkty 2. 7. i 8.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

```
1. You'll only see porn when you want to.

(...)

2. Your kids will only see porn when they want to.

Sorry, buddy... the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.
```

Mało z krzesła nie spadłem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

```
emerge sex
```

  :Laughing: 

 *w pewnym poście ktoś wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="-sex" emerge gumowa_lala pociagnie za soba pakiet "libsex" mimo flagi use. to chyba oczywiste?
> 
> natomiast
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Petherson

Ostatnio to mnie niezle rozbawilo:

http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=siedziba+szatana&btnG=Wyszukaj+w+Google&lr=

----------

## psycepa

moze juz nie na czasie ale mnie rozbawilo  :Smile: 

tylko Chuck Norris nie musi myc raczek na obiedzie u Rysia z Klanu

 :Smile: 

no i 'Co sie stalo - Jak to zamknieta MIX' rzadzi  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

Pewnego razu pogrążony w medytacji Wielki Mistrz Kim Lan posłyszał głos przemawiający doń z kosmosu. Skoncentrował na nim całą swą uwagę, lecz słowa wymykały mu się, a przed oczami poczęły latać białe i czarne pasy. Mistrz jednak nie zaniechał wysiłków i każdego dnia próbował głębiej zrozumieć mistyczny przekaz. Po roku pierwsze wizje wypełniły mu umysł - ujrzał tłumy pogrążone w bratobójczych walkach, mężczyzn biegających po wielkich polach trawy, a wreszcie rozpustne orgie na które aż miło było popatrzeć. Tak oto Wielki Mistrz nauczył się odbierać Canal+ bez dekodera.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## homikus

http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/gentoo.jpg

Troche makabryczne...  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

www.despair.com w ogole rzadzi  :Smile:  swietne teksty tam maja  :Smile: 

np Not all pain is gain.

miodzio  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

developerzy świetni  (i ich komentarze też).

```

# ROOT=/home/chroot emerge glibc bash

...

# chroot ./chroot bash

bash: /dev/null: No such file or directory

I have no name!@genbot / #

```

----------

## ZuKo

Pingwinaria 2006

Podczas przerwy można było kupić kosulki, kubki itd. związane stylistycznie z linuksem.

Były np.: koszulki z logiem Debiana,PLD itd. ale nie znalazłem nigdzie z Gentoo 

Zapytałem więc czy i gdzie można znaleść gdzieś koszulkę z logiem  gentoo

otrzymałem odpowiedź że:

 *Quote:*   

> "Nie ma koszulek z logiem Gentoo, można jedynie kupić czystą (całą białą), pozbawioną jakiegokolwiek nadruku + zestawa nici i igłę do wyszywania "

 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ZuKo wrote:*   

> Pingwinaria 2006
> 
> Podczas przerwy można było kupić kosulki, kubki itd. związane stylistycznie z linuksem.
> 
> Były np.: koszulki z logiem Debiana,PLD itd. ale nie znalazłem nigdzie z Gentoo 
> ...

 

A ebuild chociaż dawali? <;

----------

## doman

Na nie jednym forum przydałoby się podwiesić coś takiego:

http://ag.bocznica.org/AskGoogle.gif

 :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

z serii egrep -ir "( fuck)|( shit)" *. W kdelibs niestety malutko  :Sad: 

```
kdelibs-3.5.2/kio/kssl/kopenssl.cc:      for (QStringList::Iterator shit = libnamesc.begin();

kdelibs-3.5.2/kio/kssl/kopenssl.cc:                                 shit != libnamesc.end();

kdelibs-3.5.2/kio/kssl/kopenssl.cc:      for (QStringList::Iterator shit = libnamess.begin();

kdelibs-3.5.2/kio/kssl/kopenssl.cc:                                 shit != libnamess.end();

kdelibs-3.5.2/kabc/vcardparser/vcardparser.cpp:              // correct the fucking 2.1 'standard'

kdelibs-3.5.2/kdesu/kdesu_stub.c:          ** are in deep shit).

kdelibs-3.5.2/kdecore/kwin.cpp: // we need a const_cast for the shitty X API

kdelibs-3.5.2/khtml/html/htmlparser.cpp:    // holy shit. apparently some sites use </br> instead of <br>

kdelibs-3.5.2/kdeui/ksharedpixmap.cpp:// Make sure to include all this X-based shit before we clean up the mess.
```

Można zrobić narodowy przegląd kodu źródłowego aplikacji OpenSource na obecność "ciekawostek"  :Smile: 

----------

## Hostis

Moj 1 grosz  :Smile: 

```
Siedzi trzech gości w łodce na środku jeziora. Połowy nocne, wędki w wodzie, spokój, sielanka, powoli zaczyna się rozwidniać. Jeden z wędkarzy zagaja:

- Słońce wschodzi.

Drugi mówi:

- Faktycznie, dawno nie widziałem takiego wschodu.

Nagle trzeci wędkarz szybkimi ruchami ramion wypycha dwóch pozostałych z łódki. Ci, przerażeni, machając gorączkowo rękoma wołają do pozostałego w łódce:

- Odbiło ci!? Za co?

Ten mówi:

- Pierwszego za offtopic, a drugiego za flooda.

Na to wściekli wędkarze w wodzie:

- A ty to co, cwaniaczku jeden!!

Ten w odpowiedzi chwyta za wiosło i wpychając końcem dwóch pozostałych pod wodę mówi:

- A za niepotrzebne dyskusje ban!!!
```

```
<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> czesc, tzn ile i jak wygladasz

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> kotku ile?

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> 1370

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> a co to za cyferki

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> pytales ile

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> chcesz 1370 zl

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> no tak

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> to ma byc tanio?

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> a gdzie taniej dostaniesz

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> nie baw mnie laski sa po 50 i 80 zl

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> w w-wie po 70

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> ale jakie laski ??

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> o czym ty wogole mowisz

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> o milych ladnych dziwczynach ktore dorabiaja sobie seksem w swoich mieszkaniach

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> jak wygladasz

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> ale co maja mile i ladne dziewczyny wspolnego ze mna, bo niedokonca rozumiem

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> ze ty chcesz 1300 zl za seks a one biora po 70

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> ale skad ci przyszlo do glowy z jestem laska za kase 

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> bo masz w nicku tanio

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> ale mam tez Minolta Z1

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> a po Z1 masz tanio

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> moze czytac nieumiesz albo co, ale chyba "Minolta Z1" nie znaczy "dam dupy" ???

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> to co oznacza tanio przeczytaj swoj nick i sama naucz sie czytac

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> zboczeniec pieprzony

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> wszystko ci sie z dupami kojarzy

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> a jakby byl nick "Cinquecento 700 Tanio" to tez bys zagadal po ile daje dupy, bo w nicku mam tanio ? puknij sie w leb

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> to co kurzce oznacza tyanio zastanow sie sama co pisdzesc i jescze telefon podajesz

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> Zal mi ciebie koles, to znaczy ze MINOLTA Z1 jest tanio do sprzedania

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> wiec sorki wielkie nie moglas tak od razu

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> i tak jest drogi

<Minolta_Z1_TANIO!_888120xx1> i kto ci powiedzial, ze wogole jestem kobieta

<ladny_szuka_ladnej_na_randke> ok narka
```

----------

## taopai

Przychodzi turek do niemieckiego lekarza i mowi:

- Panie doktorze, mam depresje...

Lekarz mu na to:

- Prosze nasrac do worka wkroic jeszcze do tego jedna cebule drobno posiekana i 5 zabkow czosnku. Worek zamknac na 3 dni bardzo szczelnie, potem otworzyc i wdychac to co sie tam znajduje przez nastepny tydzien.

Po 10 dniach przychodzi turek i mowi:

- Jestem juz zdrowy ale chcialbym wiedziec co mi dolegalo?

- Tesknota za ojczyzna.

***

Mistrz Polski w skokach spadochronowych wspomina swój "pierwszy

raz":

- Wyskoczyłem z samolotu i poczułem się jak ptak...

- Taki wolny ? - przerywa jeden ze słuchaczy.

- Nie po prostu leciałem i srałem...

***

Wsiada Rosjanin do pociągu relacji Paryż-Bruksela. Wszystkie miejsca są

zajęte, a jedno z podwójnych siedzeń zajmuje francuska gospodyni z małym

pieskiem. Rosjanin pyta:

- Madamme, nie mogłaby pani wziąć swojego pieska na ręce?

Kobieta:

- Wy, Rosjanie jesteście jak zwykle bezceremonialni. Moja Fifi jest

zmęczona. Niech sobie pan poszuka wolnego miejsca w innym wagonie!

Rosjanin idzie szukać innego miejsca, ale nie znalazł. Wraca i mówi:

- Madamme, jestem bardzo zmęczony, chciałbym usiąść. Niech pani weźmie

swojego psa na ręce. Francuzka rozeźlona krzyczy:

- Wy, Ruscy, jesteście gruboskórni i nieokrzesani! W Europie ludzie się tak

nie zachowują. To jest nie do pomyślenia!

Rosjanin nie wytrzymał. Błyskawicznie chwycił suczkę i wyrzucił ją przez

okno, a sam usiadł sobie wygodnie. Francuzka jest w szoku: przeklina,

wrzeszczy, w rozpaczy wyrywa sobie włosy z głowy.

Wówczas zabiera głos siedzący obok Anglik:

- Wy Rosjanie wszystko robicie nie tak jak trzeba. Podczas obiadu trzymacie

nóż w lewej ręce, samochody jeżdżą u was po prawej stronie, a teraz pan

wyrzucił przez okno nie tą sukę co trzeba.

***

Instruktor sprawdza przed skokiem sprzęt spadochroniarzy.

Poprawia coś tam to jednemu, to drugiemu.

Doszedł tak do ostatniego, dociągnął mu pasy uprzęży na maksa:

- Jak tam, wszystko w porządku?

- W porządku!

- Uprząż nie ciśnie w jaja?

- Nie.

- Jak masz na imię?

- Joasia.

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Co jest najszybsze w 286?
> 
> - Wiatraczek. 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przychodzi Informatyk do lekarza:
> 
> - Panie Doktorze wątroba mi nawala...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> W gabinecie rentgenologicznym Szpitala Wojskowego w Lublinie, dwóch techników ogląda wykonane przed trzema zaledwie minutami, zdjęcie klatki piersiowej nałogowego palacza,
> 
> - Kazik - pyta jeden - Co to za małe szkieleciki stojące jakby w szeregu na całym lewym płucu tego gościa??? .
> ...

 

http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=microsoft1ya.jpg

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - SOA #512 
> 
> 

 

#512 ? a co to jest ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   
> 
> - SOA #512 
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOA

 *wiki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SOA #512 podobnie jak SOA#1 jest to "Standardowa Odpowiedź Administratora #512 - "Dziwne... u mnie działa"
> 
> 

 

SOA #1 " u mnie działa"

SOA #512 "dziwne, u mnie działa"  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

przed chwila zagladam czy jest cos nowego na forum i widze taki o to teemat: Mam teraz dwa jaja, i zadne nie jest takie jak trzeba... niby wiem o co chodzi ale jakos mnie to rozbawilo. ;]

----------

## mbar

hyhy, a tu świetny komentarz z bash.org w kwestii wysypu postów z "pytaniami" zadanymi w trybie orzekającym:

 *Quote:*   

> <Produkt> how do i put a new picture on the gallery
> 
> <Pi> ERROR: QUESTION MARK MISSING
> 
> <Produkt> ?
> ...

 

----------

## taopai

Dlaczego huragany maja imiona żeńskie??

Bo jak przychodzą to są wilgotne i dzikie, a jak odchodzą to zabierają ci dom i 

samochód...

Sprawa rozwodowa, sędzia pyta kobitkę:

- Proszę Pani, co Pani nie odpowiadało w domu?

- Nic - odpowiada kobitka - jest bardzo ładny i po za miastem. O ile dobrze pamiętam to jest tam tez 10 hektarów gruntu.

Sędzia nie daje za wygraną:

- Pani źle zrozumiała. Ja się pytałem na jakiej podstawie...

- Oj, solidnej Wysoki Sadzie. żelbeton i to na 4 metry w ziemię.

Sędzia z lekka podłamany:

- Ale ja pytałem jakie są wasze stosunki.

- Oj, bardzo dobre Wysoki Sadzie. Mamy mnóstwo przyjaciół, a co piątek chodzimy grac w brydża.

Sędzia już dość mocno podirytowany:

- Proszę Panią, ze się tak pospolicie wyrażę. Czy cos w Państwa małżeństwie nie grało?

- Co prawda mamy dwie wieże hi-fi Banga i Olufsena i pianino, ale z reguły to nie słuchamy muzyki... ale sprzęt jest w jak najlepszym stanie.

W końcu sędzia nie wytrzymał:

- DO JASNEJ CHOLERY! KOBIETO! CZEMU CHCESZ TEGO ROZWODU?

- Oooo, to nie ja chcę rozwodu tylko mój mąż. Mówi, ze nie może się ze mną dogadać... 

i na koniec najlepszy hip-hop http://poprostu.badz.patrz.pl/ jaki w zyciu slyszalem  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## tboloo

Oto właściwy sposób nauki szlachetnego języka angielskiego   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kajan

Informatyka w ujęciu szczególnym

"Nie ma brzydkich kobiet - są tylko kiepskie karty graficzne" powiedział Informatyk

Pyt: Czym różni się kobieta-informatyk w spodniach od kobiety-informatyk w spódnicy ?

Odp: czasem dostępu

----------

## n0rbi666

nie wiem czy to tu pasuje ... ale trudno  :Very Happy: 

mocne :]

http://polish.boyfriends.stracilas.cnote.patrz.pl/

----------

## psycepa

tak w razie gdybyscie jeszcze nie znali  :Very Happy: 

przylaczcie sie do nas - Wyznawcow Wszechmocnej Pani co Porem Wywija  :Twisted Evil: 

www.wielkipor.prv.pl

a tu wersja dla StarWars psychofans:

http://swgalaxies.datastart.hu/modules/Videos/files/vader-loituma.swf

]:> ok 96h non stop  :Smile:  remix + oryginal

----------

## Poe

wiecie co to jet za muzyka tej kobitki z porem? to jet fragment fińskiego zespołu śpiewającego fiński folklor.

----------

## Bako

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wiecie co to jet za muzyka tej kobitki z porem? to jet fragment fińskiego zespołu śpiewającego fiński folklor.

 

a dokladnie: Loituma - Leva's Polkka (oryginal + wizja  :Smile:  - http://www.maxior.pl/?p=index&id=18765&0)

----------

## kfiaciarka

www.wilekipor.prv.pl : 

 *Quote:*   

> Prosze o nieprzysyłanie informacji, że ten utwór jest Loitumy, Porowa Pani pochodzi z Bleach i mp3/innych z tym utworem. Kilka razy dziennie dostajemy. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Jatsutsappari titkarilallan titkaritillan titstandullaa dipidapidallaa ruppatirupiran kurikankukka jakilikankuu, härtsätsää jaripidabidilla baritsdandillan dillandoo abarippattaa parippariibadibidibidi stendellandoo, jabarillasdilla deijadoo dabadabadabadabadaba duuajavuu risdan dillan stillan dobadakadagadagaduuduudejadoo

 

----------

## taopai

Konferansjer w cyrku:

- A teraz tresowany słoń Wasia zasika 13 rząd krzesełek! ... Moi Państwo! Spokojnie! Nie wstawajcie! Słoń sam umie liczyć!

***

Spotyka się dwóch architektów po kilku latach. Jeden z nich z dzieckiem.

- Ooooo, czesc. Co u Ciebie stary? To Twoje dziecko?

- Tak, moje.

- Ja to bym zrobił inaczej...

***

Wielki oblok zbliża się do lasu. Zaczyna wchodzić do lasu. Zwierzęta leśne przerażone zaczynają uciekać w głąb lasu, wielki obłok dalej porusza się w głąb lasu, zwierzęta leśne gromadzą się w jednym miejscu lasu, aby było im raźniej. Wielki obłok zbliża się do nich, jest coraz bliżej i bliżej i bliżej... W bezpośredniej bliskosci nagle zatrzymuje się, zwierzęta boją się tak, że mają drgawki. Wielki obłok zaczyna opadać, opada, opadł i wyłaniają się jeże krzycząc:

- Jeeeeeee, jaaaaak mustangiiii!

***

Widzisz?! To fifka, która była pod twoją szafą! Kiedy ty skonczysz z

narkotykami?

- Jakie narkotyki! Uwierz mi od kiedy ciebie poznalem zmienilem sie,

zerwałem ze swoja przeszłoscia, jestes jedyną którą kocham.

- Synu! To ja - twój ojciec!

***

Michael Jackson i jego żona znajdują się na porodówce z ich nowym dzieckiem,

synem. Nagle wchodzi lekarz i Jackson zadaje pytanie:

- Doktorze, jak długo nie będziemy mogli uprawiać seksu?

- No cóż, poczekałbym, aż będzie miał przynajmniej 15 lat...

***

Budzi się moderator obok nowej przyjaciółki, ona go pyta czule

- Pobierzemy się?

- Co dzień, co kobieta te same pytania, FAQ kobieto, FAQ!

***

- Gdy jesteś trzeźwy to jesteś jak wszyscy inni. A jak żeś pijany to jak promyk światła

- Co, budzę ciepło i nadzieję?

- Nie, odbijasz się od ścian i padasz na glebę

***

Moskwa, instytut kształcący przyszłych dyplomatów. Studenci piszą na temat: "Napisać odpowiedź na bezwarunkowe ultimatum małego afrykańskiego państwa". Nazajutrz egzaminator podsumowuje wyniki kolokwium, mówiąc do studentów:

- Merytorycznie poprawnie, forma również niezła, ale mam dwa zastrzeżenia. Po pierwsze: "po kiego ch..a" pisze się osobno. Po drugie: "Czarna Pier.....a Małpa" pisze się z wielkich liter. Panowie, przecież piszecie do króla!

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## binas77

nie wiem czy to tu pasuje, ale...

 *Quote:*   

> Bill Gates urodził się i nauczał w wieku XX. Był to czas znaków mrocznych i klęsk straszliwych zapowiadających koniec świata. Oto ustępy z Najnowszego Testamentu (v2.5), które zostały spisane przez autorów natchnionych i znających życie Billa.
> 
> 1. Nauka o supportingu
> 
> Przystąpil do Billa jeden z uczniów i spytał: "Panie, co mam robić gdy jakiś palant dzwoni na linię serwisową z banalnym problemem? Czy mam mu wyjaśniać aż 7 razy?". Na to Bill mu odrzekł: "Zaprawdę, zaprawdę powiadam ci. Nie 7 lecz 77 razy, ten bowiem kupi nowego Windowsa, kto poradził sobie z poprzednim."
> ...

 

oraz:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Nie będziesz miał producentów cudzych przede mną.
> 
> 2. Nie będziesz imienia Billa używał celem zniesławienia.
> 
> 3. Pamiętaj, by dzień premiery Windowsa święcić.
> ...

 

aha.. ciekawy jest zwłaszcza pkt 8...

http://www.joemonster.org/article.php?sid=4923

rozbroiło mnie to  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

jak już ogrzałeś

<airot> W 1968 wystarczyła moc obliczeniowa 2 C-64 aby posłać rakiete na księżyc

<airot> Teraz 2006 potrzeba siły obliczeniowej Pentium IV 3GHz aby odpalić Windows Vista

<airot> ... coś poszło nie tak.

----------

## taopai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ&search=wishmaster%20misheard%20lyrics

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## taopai

przepraszam że piszę pod swoim postem, ale nie jestem pewien czy edycja poprzedniego wysunęła by ten wątek w jakieś widoczne miejsce. jeśli tak, to proszę moderatorów o sklejenie  :Smile: 

a teraz najlepsze  :Very Happy: 

```
tux michal # emerge moo
```

ale sami zobaczcie co to robi, bo nie chcę wam psuć niespodzianki  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## arsen

 *taopai wrote:*   

> przepraszam że piszę pod swoim postem, ale nie jestem pewien czy edycja poprzedniego wysunęła by ten wątek w jakieś widoczne miejsce. jeśli tak, to proszę moderatorów o sklejenie 
> 
> a teraz najlepsze 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

staaaaaaaaaaare, jest to od blisko 2 lat w portage   :Razz: 

----------

## 13Homer

A ja tego nie znałem, zarąbiste! :D

----------

## pigi

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> staaaaaaaaaaare, jest to od blisko 2 lat w portage  
> 
> 

 

Przepraszam za OT, ale czy są jakies inne takie smaczki?

----------

## arsen

 *pigi wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   
> 
> staaaaaaaaaaare, jest to od blisko 2 lat w portage  
> 
>  
> ...

 

hmm, innych nie pamiętam.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jak ktos lubi krowke to polecam pobawic sie cowsay.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, Debian też ma swoją krówkę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klekot

Możecie jeszcze dać do features 'candy' i zobaczyć co się wtedy na początku emerge dzieje  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> Możecie jeszcze dać do features 'candy' i zobaczyć co się wtedy na początku emerge dzieje 

 

pamiętam jak dano tą opcje na stałe do jakiejś testowej wersji portage  :Smile: , każdy na kanałach irc pisał wtf?  :Smile: , później dano te FEATURES by każdy mógł jednak wybrać lub nie  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

```
~# FEATURES="candy" emerge filelight

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-misc/filelight-1.0_beta6 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking filelight-1.0-beta6.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking filelight-1.0-beta6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/filelight-1.0_beta6/work

sandbox:  Caught signal 2 in pid 14902
```

No i gdzie te fajerwerki? Coś robię nie tak? Za krótko czekam? Ja chcę to zobaczyć! Pomocy!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~# FEATURES="candy" emerge filelight
> 
> ...

 Pamiętam, że jakiś czas temu deweloperzy zastanawiali się nad wyrzuceniem tej funkcji. Może to zrobili.

---EDIT:---

Jednak opcja została - przed chwilą wykonałem emerge -pvuDN world i był mały bajerek.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klekot

To jest przy 'Calculating dependencies ...'

----------

## taopai

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> To jest przy 'Calculating dependencies ...'

 

A wiesz może jak spowolnić to mruganie, albo jakis inny sposób żeby móc odczytać te teksty?

A poza tym jest jeszcze FEATURES="moo", tylko nie wiem co to robi  :Smile:  Znaczy się domyślam się co to może robić, tylko nie wiem w którym momencie  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## 13Homer

No dobra, już działa. Nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej nie chciał. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## nelchael

Klasa stdout_spinner w /usr/bin/emerge - na poczatku pliku.

----------

## psycepa

to ja jeszcze nawiaze do loitumy  :Smile: 

kto chce sie naumiec tego czegos na pamiec ? :Smile:  o widze ze nie jestem sam  :Smile: 

http://performyourmagic.blogspot.com/2006/05/loituma-ievan-polkka-live-lyrics-and.html

----------

## arsen

Wątek humorystyczny + edukacyjny  :Smile: 

Jak korzystać z forum, lekcja 1

Jak korzystać z forum, lekcja 2

----------

## Aktyn

z setserial:

```
if (serinfo.irq == 9)

  serinfo.irq = 2;   /* People understand 2 better than 9 */
```

----------

## areq

Zakopany byłem w linuksy tak, że na nic nie miałem czasu do momentu, gdy... zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Odtąd moje życie się całkowicie odmieniło. Nagle zauważyłem, że mam mnóstwo czasu - wystarczy zapuścić emerge bla bla i już człowiek jest wolny. Wczoraj np obejrzałem (sic!) w TV film... nawet był niezły, gdyż zapuściłem emerge.

Od kilku dni zacząłem odwiedzać  rodzinę i znajomych... a już prawie mnie zapomnieli. W weckend nawet ugotowałem obiad ! Jest fajnie. Odzyskałem Żonkę a Żonka mnie ! Mam już nawet plany na przyszłość. W zimie planuję przebudować system więc będzie świetna okazja pojechać na narty. A ciągle i to coraz namiętniej chcę rozbudowywać moje Gentoo.

Gentoo to nawspanialszy system na świecie! Gentoo to wolność i swoboda! Niech żyje Gentoo!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrówka

----------

## Yatmai

Troche OT, ale jak bym to po sobie znał  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Na podstawie J 8:2-16

Wówczas uczeni w piśmie i agenci BSA przyprowadzili do niego kobietę, którą pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków, a postawiwszy ją pośrodku, powiedzieli do Niego:

Nauczycielu, tę kobietę dopiero pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków. W prawie Ustawa o Prawach Autorskich nakazuje nam takie kamieniować. A Ty co mówisz?. Mówili to wystawiając go na próbę, aby mieli o co go oskarżyć.

Lecz on nachyliwszy się nad laptopem kodował w assemblerze. A kiedy w dalszym ciągu go pytali, podniósł się i rzekł do nich: Kto z was nie miał nigdy pirackiej kopii, niech pierwszy rzuci na nią kamień. I powtórnie nachyliwszy się kodował w assemblerze. Kiedy to usłyszeli, wszyscy jeden po drugim zaczęli odchodzić, poczynając od starszych, aż do ostatnich. Pozostał tylko on i kobieta, stojąca na środku.

Wówczas, zachowawszy kod na dysku rzekł do niej "Kobieto, gdzież oni są? Nikt cię nie potępił?" A ona odrzekła "Nikt, Panie!". Rzekł do niej: i ja ciebie nie potępiam. Idź, a od tej chwili nie bierz już do ręki CD-ka chronionego prawem autorskim.

A oto znów przemówił do nich tymi słowami: Ja jestem open source, kto idzie za mną, nie będzie płacił bandytom za licencje. Rzekli do niego prawnicy: Ty sam sobie wydajesz licencję. Licencja twoja nie jest prawdziwa! W odpowiedzi rzekł do nich: Nawet jeśli ja sam sobie wydaję licencję, licencja moja jest prawdziwa, bo wiem skąd powstał mój kod źródłowy open source i jak będzie działał. Wy zaś nie wiecie ani co jest w execach, ani co one robią. Wy dajecie sąd według zasad bandyckich, ja nie bronię licencji nikomu. A nawet, jeśli zabronię, to moja licencja jest prawdziwa, bo nie jest to mój exec, ale wszystkich, którzy się do niego przyczynili.

----------

## Insenic

Dzisiaj mój wykładowca z informatyki użytkowej powiedział, że w Linux'ie wpisuje się magiczne zaklęcia ;)

----------

## Yatmai

Mój znajomy informatyk, uczący w liceum prowadził kiedyś lekcje o systemach... Generalnie nawija, że Linux to bardzo zaawansowany i trudny w obsłudze system. Używają go jedynie eksperci na potężnych serwerach i że generalnie oni, tacy malutcy nie będą się tym zajmować... Po czym dodał pytanie "A może ktoś z was miał już styczność z Linuksem ?" 

3/4 klasy ręce w górze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Wielki LOL dla niego :d

----------

## Yatmai

Ale maksymalnie rozwalił mnie tekstem "XP jest dla tych co umieją...."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Wczoraj mnie rozłożył wykładowca tekstem (w tle uruchamia się Łyndołs):

"

Przepraszam, że uruchamiam Łyndołsa, ale mój Linux nie jest w stanie używalności, bo testuję nowe środowisko graficzne. (chwila przerwy). Ktoś z państwa używa Beryla?

"

A potem na ćwiczeniach poszła rundka pytań po pracowni:

- Ma Pan swoją maszynę?

- Z Linuksem?

- Kiedy Pan ma zamiar zainstalować?

- Jaką dystrybucję?

No to jest DOBRE podejście do tematu  :Smile:  .

----------

## Lukanus

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *Klekot wrote:*   To jest przy 'Calculating dependencies ...' 
> 
> A wiesz może jak spowolnić to mruganie, albo jakis inny sposób żeby móc odczytać te teksty?
> 
> A poza tym jest jeszcze FEATURES="moo", tylko nie wiem co to robi  Znaczy się domyślam się co to może robić, tylko nie wiem w którym momencie 
> ...

 

Wiem że to już było jakiś czas temu i jest trochę OT , ale  edytowałem kiedyś plik emerge'a i moo wyświetla krowę ASCII ART (robiącą moo ;] ) i napis "Have you 'mood' today" or something like that.

----------

## joker

zeby uruchomic aMule CVS trzeba dodac parametr, bez tego sie nie uruchamia, a wyglada to tak:

```
joker@genbox ~ $ amule

This binary requires you to use the flag --i-would-marry-my-mule and only if you're very sure of it. Warning: not legal on most countries.

joker@genbox ~ $ amule --i-would-marry-my-mule
```

Powinni sie leczyc  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Może nie do końca smieszne, ale...

http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_175937.html?rss

----------

## Yatmai

 *timor wrote:*   

> Może nie do końca smieszne, ale...
> 
> http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_175937.html?rss

 

No śmiesznego nic w tym nie widze.... Nie widze swojej przesiadki na coś innego jak ReiserFS   :Confused: 

----------

## vutives

A u mnie w szkole wywiesili plakat z ogłoszeniem konkursu na jakąś tam prezentację. I w wymaganiach walneli coś takiego:

 *Autor plakatu wrote:*   

>  Prezentacja do 10 min. na komputerze PC w systemie Windows, wyłącznie na płytach CD.

  Hmm, trochę to dziwne. Widocznie my i użytkownicu Maców (innych systemów też) nie mają nawet co myśleć o takich rzeczach. Wychodzi też na to, że i DVD odpada. Cóż, niektóre konkursy są bardzo restrykcyjne...

----------

## szolek

Ostatnio w jednym z filmów z telewizji gość opowiadał dowcip:

 *Quote:*   

> Rzecz dzieje się w cyrku. Magik podczas przedstawienia zaprasza na scenę jednego z widzów i każe mu aby ogromnym młotkiem uderzył go w głowę. Facet wacha się ale magik puszcza oczko uspokajając go:
> 
> -- To tylko sztuczka.
> 
> Zatem widz z całej siły uderza tym ogromnym młotkiem magika. Magik upada i nie rusza się. Mija 15 minut a magik ciągle leży. Przerażony widz wyciąga telefon i wzywa pogotowie, które zabiera magika do szpitala. Mija dzień, tydzień , miesiąc  a magik wciąż nie odzyskuje przytomności. Przerażony widz odwiedza magika przynosi mu kwiaty a nawet przesiaduje całymi dniami przy łóżku magika. Mija dwa miesiące i nagle widz zauważa że poruszył się palec u prawej ręki magika. Po chwili drugi. Nagle palce magika jakby starały się unieść do góry. Podnoszą się ręce. I nagle magik podrywa się z łóżka i wrzeszczy: tarrammmm!!!

 

----------

## taopai

3 w nocy. Do drzwi łomocze ksiądz z ministrantem.

- Otwierać!!! Mamy nakaz kolędy!

 :Smile: 

pozdro,

tao

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> w którym miesiącu kobiety najmniej plotkują?
> 
> w lutym, bo jest najkrótszy.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dlaczego kobieta ma krótsze stopy?
> 
> żeby miała bliżej do zlewu
> ...

 

----------

## psycepa

z zycia wziete  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sesja, 3 w nocy, dzwoni telefon. Zaspany profesor odbiera:
> 
> -Slucham?
> ...

 

 :Smile: ))

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## tboloo

Odświeżam temat :

http://www.wrzuta.pl/audio/inF6x6Z1xU/saluto_alcoholico_-_witam_wszystkich_polakow

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## BeteNoire

To jest WIELKIE  :Very Happy: 

http://bash.org.pl/99882/

A to:

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Odświeżam temat :
> 
> http://www.wrzuta.pl/audio/inF6x6Z1xU/saluto_alcoholico_-_witam_wszystkich_polakow

 

jeszcze większe, więc poprosiłbym o nazwę tego kabaretu.

----------

## taopai

to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5P6MLiKEJI też jest całkiem fajne  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## tboloo

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To jest WIELKIE 
> 
> http://bash.org.pl/99882/
> 
> A to:
> ...

 

kabaret to jednoosobowy zespół w składzie Jacek Ziobro.

Polecam

http://www.spieprzajdziadu.com/2006/11/15/saluto-alcoholico/

tam są szczegóły.

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To jest WIELKIE 
> 
> http://bash.org.pl/99882/

 

Kurcze, ale też jakie prawdziwe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

Ojejku  :Wink: 

http://pr0n.pl/427

----------

## noobah

Ten kawałek mnie ostatnio rozbawił:

 *Quote:*   

> Znacie pewnie wszyscy te dni, kiedy syndrom dnia poprzedniego powoduje że lękamy się wszystkiego, zasłaniamy okna, aby światło nas nie parzyło po oczkach...
> 
> W takiej sytuacji jest nasz bohater, snuje się po domu, sprawdza czy kogoś aby nie ma w lodówce? Uspokojony zamyka ją. A moze w szafie? Nie, tam też nikogo nie ma, uffffff. Siada na kanapie. Nagle:
> 
> - PUK PUK PUK - do drzwi
> ...

 

Ten też niczego sobie:

 *Quote:*   

> Przychodzi do baru koleś, ewidentnie pochodzi ze wsi, zdradza go strój. Zamawia podwójną wódkę, wypija duszkiem i zmartwiony mówi do siebie
> 
> -Nie, nie da się wytlumaczyć...
> 
> Barman ignoruje to, ala po chwili gość domawaia znowu podwójną wódkę i znowu wypija duszkiem i mówi zalamany:
> ...

 

PS, nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale ten wątek ma drugie miejsce pod względem popularności na Polish, zaraz po FAQ, nawet APEL nie jest tak poczytny (a szkoda). Czy to znaczy że mamy niezłe poczucie humoru?

----------

## c2p

 *noobah wrote:*   

> PS, nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale ten wątek ma drugie miejsce pod względem popularności na Polish, zaraz po FAQ, nawet APEL nie jest tak poczytny (a szkoda). Czy to znaczy że mamy niezłe poczucie humoru?

 

Nie, to oznacza, że większość niestety olewa APEL i przy okazji ma niezłe poczucie humoru  :Wink: .

----------

## psycepa

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *noobah wrote:*   PS, nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale ten wątek ma drugie miejsce pod względem popularności na Polish, zaraz po FAQ, nawet APEL nie jest tak poczytny (a szkoda). Czy to znaczy że mamy niezłe poczucie humoru? 
> 
> Nie, to oznacza, że większość niestety olewa APEL i przy okazji ma niezłe poczucie humoru .

 

inaczej mowiac

Wiekszosc olewa APEL i niezle sie przy tym bawi ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

To jest naprawdę zabawne

----------

## rzabcio

Kurcze... Miałem to samo.  :Very Happy: 

Siedzę przy kompie przy jakimś IMie i nagle widzę, że ktoś za mnie pisze. Zdenerwowany wyłączyłem IMa, włączyłem jakąś aplikację tekstową. To samo - dalej ktoś coś do mnie pisze. Ale nie odpowiada. Odłączenie sieci nie pomogło. Skanowanie kompa nie pomogło. Zły i przejęty wyłączyłem kompa. Następnego dnia było w porządku. Do wieczora. Wieczorem bowiem podczas rozmowy na IMie zobaczyłem, że coś wstawia mi literki:

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwddddddddddddddddwwwwwwwwwwaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Od razu zajarzyłem: "Kur... CounterStrike". No i się wydało!  :Smile: 

Z innej beczki. Kumpel zainstalował u siebie VNC. Podłączyłem się tam i... przez 2 godziny ściemniałem, że jestem japońskim hakerem, który włamał się na jego komputer. Oczywiście to było przedstawienie przed jego współlokatorami. Szczyt był w momencie, gdy zapytałem się czy wie kto ma takie a takie IP. A był to adres jednego ze współlokatorów. Koleś tak się przejął, że wyłączył kompa. Nie tracił czasu - od razu za pomocą belki.

----------

## tboloo

Szukając w sieci ie4linux znalazłem taki kwiatek:

http://monster-island.org/tinashumor/humor/ielinux.html

----------

## BeteNoire

Logika bash-completion:

```
$ mkdir katalog

$ ln -sv katalog/ link

`link' -> `katalog/'

$ readlink link

katalog/

$ rm link/

rm: nie można usunąć `link/': Jest katalogiem

$ rmdir link/

rmdir: link/: Nie jest katalogiem

```

To jest katalogiem czy nie?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## milu

```
rm link
```

 i powinno pójść. Ważny jest ten slash kończący nazwę katalogu.

----------

## rzabcio

A mnie tam się podoba z tym bashem.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Kto to jest optymista?
> 
> To człowiek, który na cmentarzu zamiast krzyży widzi plusy.

 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm link
> ```
> ...

 

Tak, wiem, że on oznacza katalog. Nie pisałem tu po poradę, ale dlatego, że poraz kolejny mnie bash-completion swoją "logiką" rozbawił.

A może jest na to jakiś hack, który sprawia, że dopełnianie w przypadku linku dopełnia tylko nazwę linku a nie katalogu na który wskazuje?

----------

## milu

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm link
> ```
> ...

 

Zawsze możesz spróbować spojrzeć jak to działa w zsh. Tam funkcjonuje to OK. Po wciśnięciu tab dopełnia i na końcu stawia / a po klepnięciu wycofuje go i uzyskujemy wtedy komendę taką jaką chcieliśmy czyli rm link

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Z życia projektu IT. Najlepsze jest to, że taka jest prawda.  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

historia sprzed paru minut :]

usiadłem przy kompie, cos zaczęło mi sie krzanic z ncmpc, cos tam naprawiam, nagle slysze, ze dysk potwornie mi mieli. mysle "co jest" (mysl lekko ocenzurowana). przeciez komp stoi bezczynnie, nie ma nic powaznego, nie swapuje nic.....

po chwili sie zorientowałem ze to gaz w szklance z pepsi mi syczy....

----------

## Yatmai

Ja tak rano robiłem przemeblowanie w kompach, puszczam je czy poprawnie wszystko zainstalowałem. Prąd jest, net jest, puszczam muzykę, zaczyna mi coś charczeć  :Very Happy: 

Kurna co jest ?

Kurna, sąsiad se przypomniał, że ma w domu wiertarkę udarową i akurat się zgrał z puszczeniem przeze mnie muzyki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## taopai

W pracy używamy IBM'owskich ThinkPadów. Ostatnio kumpel z naszego openspace'a oznajmił, że system ochrony dysku w laptopie, czy jak to się tam nazywa, może służyć jako joystick i polega to na tym, że jak przechyli się laptopa w lewo, to tak jakby przechylić drążek. Na dowód odpalił Tux Racera i pokazał o co chodzi.

A teraz wyobraźcie sobie miny ludzi, którzy widzą jak dziewięciu kolesi jak siedzi przy biurkach i manipulują swoimi komputerami.  :Very Happy: 

Podejrzewam, że można by też pograć w mortal kombat, ale sprzętu szkoda  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

PS. Dla użytkowników ThinkPadów - sprawdzone tylko pod windą. Żeby dobrze działało, musi być uruchomiona ta aplikacja monitorująca pracę hdd.

----------

## noobah

 *taopai wrote:*   

> W pracy używamy IBM'owskich ThinkPadów. Ostatnio kumpel z naszego openspace'a oznajmił, że system ochrony dysku w laptopie, czy jak to się tam nazywa, może służyć jako joystick i polega to na tym, że jak przechyli się laptopa w lewo, to tak jakby przechylić drążek. Na dowód odpalił Tux Racera i pokazał o co chodzi.
> 
> A teraz wyobraźcie sobie miny ludzi, którzy widzą jak dziewięciu kolesi jak siedzi przy biurkach i manipulują swoimi komputerami. 
> 
> Podejrzewam, że można by też pograć w mortal kombat, ale sprzętu szkoda 
> ...

 

[]Właśnie się napalam na lapka, mają mi kupić w pracy. Słyszy się dużo na temat niezawodności IBM'owskich laptopów, czy potwierdzisz? Bo cenowo wychodzą trochę drożej od HP, Fujitsu-Siemens, DELLa i TOSHIBY, w porównywalnych konfiguracjach oczywiście.

Stawiałes na nim jakiegoś linuksa?

----------

## taopai

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Właśnie się napalam na lapka, mają mi kupić w pracy. Słyszy się dużo na temat niezawodności IBM'owskich laptopów, czy potwierdzisz?

 

pracuję na nim dopiero od połowy sierpnia, więc to że na razie wszystko działa pewnie ci nie pomoże  :Smile:  jedyny "problem" o jakim słyszałem, to to, że skaner palucha czasami trzeba więcej razy pomacać (jak się nie chce hasła wpisywać) żeby złapał to czego szuka. a i głośniki moim zdaniem są takie sobie, ale pomimo wszystko jak bym miał wybierać to tylko ibm.

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Bo cenowo wychodzą trochę drożej od HP, Fujitsu-Siemens, DELLa i TOSHIBY, w porównywalnych konfiguracjach oczywiście.

 

ale za to możesz grać w tux racera w nietypowy sposob  :Very Happy: 

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Stawiałes na nim jakiegoś linuksa?

 

nie stawiałem, bo firma nie ma licencji na lotus domino designera pod linuksa, o ile wogóle taki istnieje... natomiast podejrzewam, że miło cię zaskoczy http://www.thinkwiki.org/

ogólnie pracuję z ludźmi, którzy mieli styczność z dużą ilością sprzętu i opinie na temat tych komputerków są jak najbardziej pozytywne.

a żeby nie było OT:

Kowalscy postanowili pójść pierwszy raz do opery. Ubrali się odświętnie. W operze ustawili się w kolejce do kasy, żeby nabyć bilety. Przed nimi mężczyzna zamawia:

- Tristan i Izolda. Dwa poproszę...

Po chwili Kowalski podchodząc do kasy:

- Stefan i Zenobia. Dla nas też dwa...

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## tboloo

Miła przedświąteczna reklama  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

http://bash.org.pl/123965/ (a propos świąt w duchu linuksa, a może linuksa w duchu świąt)

----------

## noobah

Myślę że warto tu wspomnieć o super zabawnym rodzimym serialu "WŁATCY MÓCH" Ogląda ktoś??

----------

## psycepa

hmm nei wiem czy to juz bylo, ale ja sie natknalem na to dzis i szczerze mowiac szczeka mi opadla  :Razz: 

```

virtual plugins # tar cvvf mplayerplug-in-3.35.tar.gz

tar: Tchórzliwie odmawiam utworzenia pustego archiwum

```

jak ja lubie takie 'smaczki'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

dowód na to, że windows sie moze przydac:

http://bp2.blogger.com/_igrTFcuBScU/RZ0I6-Rk0EI/AAAAAAAAADY/fvpIDE1_hIk/s1600-h/bottle_device.jpg

----------

## psycepa

to mnie zabilo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=officeng8.jpg

Niesamowite, prawda?

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=officeng8.jpg
> 
> Niesamowite, prawda?

 

Kurcze nie wiedziałem, że też mam MsOffice na moim Gen2  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## greg1970

Dwie reklamy piwka

Piwka "kura"   :Mr. Green:  [/url]

----------

## Poe

jak ktoś ma dziewczynę, ktora chce się odchudzić, polecam moją autorską dietę:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/46314256/

 :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

taaaaaaa

zastanawia mnie tylko ktory hardcore'owiec to swojej dziewczynie pokaze...  :Twisted Evil: 

po uslyszeniu 'a wiec uwazasz ze jestem za gruba' radze zmienic swoje wspolrzedne geograficzne, najlepiej tak zeby szerokosc i wysokosc sie zamienily miejscami...w jak najkrotszym czasie  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Skonczmy te imprezy informatykow 

http://www.joemonster.org/article.php?sid=4100

Poprzeczka w gore  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

1. 

Bawi się maly Jasio klockami. Za chwile wpada mama i .... spuszcza wode.

2. 

- Jakie mozna zrobic najwieksze swinstwo koledze, co ma piekna zone?

- Wmowic jej, ze orgazmy powodują tycie.

3.

W metrze:

- Halo, przepraszam zapomniał pan walizki!

- Allach akbar!

4.

Przyszedl Zyd, ktoremu urodzil sie syn do rabina i pyta:

- Rabbi, rabbi, powiedz mi, co on będzie?

- Ja nie mogę ci powiedzieć, co on będzie, ale jak bedzie mial siedem lat, to poloz mu na stol piecdziesiat zlotych, kieliszek wodki i Biblie. Jesli wezmie piecdzisiat złotych, to znaczy, ze bedzie biznesmenem, jak wodkę, to pijak. Jesli zas Biblię, to on będzie rabbi.

Jak mu nakazał rabin, tak tez Zyd zrobil. Przybiega potem roztrzesiony do rabina i mówi:

- Rabbi, powiedz co on bedzie. Pieniadze wział i schowal za pazuche, wodke wypil na miejscu a Biblie pod pachę...

- O, to już wiem, co on bedzie! On bedzie... ksiadz katolicki!

5.

Dwoch 80-letnich staruszkow spotyka się w parku.

- Wiesz - mowi jeden - chyba moja zona umarla.

- Dlaczego tak myslisz? - drugi na to.

- No niby z seksem jak dawniej, ale mieszkanie nieposprzatane.

6.

Facet mowi do kolegow:

- Postanowiłem przez pewien czas zyc bez seksu, alkoholu i papierosow... 

- I musze wam powiedziec, ze to byl najgorszy kwadrans w moim zyciu...

7.

Stoi dwoch zuli przed sklepem i obciagaja jabola. Nagle ze sklepu wychodza jacys mlodzi ludzie popijajac wode mineralna, na co jeden żul do drugiego:

- Ty patszzzz Franek... Wode pija, jak zwierzetaa......

8.

- po co kobiecie w mozgu jeden zwoj więcej niż koniowi?

- zeby jak myje podłoge nie wypila wody z wiadra...

9.

Rozmawiaja dwie Rosjanki. Jedna się pyta drugiej:

- Jaki rodzaj seksu preferujesz?

- Ja lubie po bozemu odpowiada a ty?

- Ja uwielbiam kochac się "na rodeo".

- Na rodeo o co w tym chodzi?

- Na poczatku kocham się w pozycji na jezdzca potem po 20 sekundach mowie ze mam AIDS i probuje się utrzymac.

10.

Komisja przesłuchuje kandydata na wysokie stanowisko panstwowe.

- Duzo juz wiemy - mowi przewodniczący - ale mamy tez doniesienie, ze regularnie spotykal sie pan z agentem SB!

- To prawda! Kazdorazowo jednak przy konfesjonale!

----------

## Poe

zdjęcie widzałem kilkaset razy, o z imprezy informatykow, ale powala za kazdym razem :]

@psycepa, ale tu chodzi o to, ze jak bedzie szukala diety, to mozna jej podsunąć z przesłaniem "daj se spokój"  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

poe ja tam wole nie ryzykowac  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

ja też  :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

ech, jak to dobrze że te które znam sa w większości inteligentne na tyle żeby nie odchudzać się z niczego, chyba że na serio są za grube. Swoją droga nie lubię jak dziewczynie skóra tak opina żebra, że z daleka można liczyć.

----------

## Drwisz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=officeng8.jpg
> 
> Niesamowite, prawda?

 

Niesamowite, że ludzie czytają tylko podkreślone wyrazy  :Smile: . Przeczytać jeszcze raz (tym razem całość) i ze zrozumieniem.

----------

## Yatmai

Sugerujesz, że BeteNoire używa ck czyli CygwinKernel i tak naprawdę używa łindołsa ?  :Razz: 

PS. 110 000 clipartów, dźwięków czy fotek.... ło boziu nie chce widzieć jak to będzie dyskiem mulić dyskiem podczas wczytywania listy do wyboru  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Sugerujesz, że BeteNoire używa ck czyli CygwinKernel i tak naprawdę używa łindołsa ? :P

 

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> i ze zrozumieniem

 

----------

## vutives

@Drwisz, fakt.

Chodzi o to, że wybrano jakiś program, który jest dostępny (można go zainstalować) jeśli ma się zainstalowanego MS Office 2003, a nie że strona została wyświetlona, dlatego że na komputerze jest zainstlowany MSO.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie wiem czego się czepiacie ale mnie śmieszy durna konstrukcja tego zdania. Rozumiem ją dosłownie, tzn. stronę widzę, bo mam coś z M$ Office. I nie muszę rozumieć nic więcej, nie muszę czytać między wierszami ani znać zasad sprzedaży M$. Ktoś kto pisze takie teksty jest głupcem i to mnie właśnie śmieszy.

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ktoś kto pisze takie teksty jest głupcem i to mnie właśnie śmieszy.

 

Dlaczego głupcem? Raczej są nimi ludzie, do których trzeba tak pisać, a oni to łykają jak ciepłe kluchy.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ktoś kto pisze takie teksty jest głupcem i to mnie właśnie śmieszy. 
> 
> Dlaczego głupcem? Raczej są nimi ludzie, do których trzeba tak pisać, a oni to łykają jak ciepłe kluchy.

 

Wykorzystywanie głupoty innych nie zawsze świadczy o mądrości. Ale nie o to tu chodzi, lecz o durne konstrukcje zdań.

----------

## pancurski

Jak guru unixowy uprawia seks?

- unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; umount; sleep

----------

## vutives

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czego się czepiacie ale mnie śmieszy durna konstrukcja tego zdania.

 A ja nie wiem czemu ta konstrukcja mialaby być durna...

A tak na poprawienie humoru (a może na pogorszenie?) dowód na to, że nie wszyscy powinni mieć prawo do korzystania z internetu: http://debilneopisy.pl/

----------

## joker

przypominam ze watek ten nie sluzy do komentowania, takze ograniczmy sie tylko do zartow

----------

## vutives

Racja joker, jednak trza się odezwać jak ktoś zamieszcza link do strony, która nie jest śmieszna, więc logicznie nie nadaje się do tego wątku. Nie napisałbym tego, gdybym nie chciał Wam polecić pewnego komiksu. POLECAM!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joker

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3840395  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## taopai

Pewna pani wybrała się na wycieczkę do Indii. Tam zobaczyła zaklinacza węży, który grał melodię na piszczałce, a przed nim prężyła się i gięła królewska kobra. Pani dowiedziała się, że ta piszczałka potrafi podniecić każde podobne stworzenie. Zapragnęła ją nabyć, aby zastosować w domu, bo jej staremu jakoś ten jego interes przestał się prężyć.

Kobieta wróciła do domu w środku nocy. Cichutko weszła i zobaczyła, że mąż śpi. Nie budząc go, zbliżyła się, wyjęła piszczałkę i zaczęła cichutko grać. Po chwili kołdra drgnęła, a później zaczęła się pomalutku, delikatnie unosić coraz wyżej i kołysać w różne strony.

W pewnej chwili pani nie wytrzymała - przerwała grę, zrzuciła sukienkę, zerwała kołdrę i ujrzała wyprężonego, półmetrowego... tasiemca!

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Coś co przed chwilą rozwaliło mnie jak paczkę dropsów:

 *Quote:*   

> <cameltoe> Best resignation letter ever:
> 
> <cameltoe> Dear Mr X,
> 
> As a graduate of an institution of higher education, I have a few very basic expectations. Chief among these is that my direct superiors have an intellect that ranges above the common ground squirrel. After your consistent and annoying harassment of my co-workers and me during the commission of our duties, I can only surmise that you are one of the few true genetic wastes of our time.
> ...

 

Oryginał.

----------

## psycepa

to jak juz z basha to to:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <MortalKombat> stfu mat|t u cu.nt
> 
> * Acaila sets mode: +b MortalKombat!*@*
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There is only one function describing women: RANDOM()
> 
> 

  (z pamieci  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

Przewodnik oprowadza wycieczkę po muzeum. Stają przed obrazem:

- A tu, proszę wycieczki, mamy straszny obraz. Masakra. Ojciec leży na podłodze, głowa oderżnięta, krew się leje - straszno patrzeć. A obok - syn. Szablą przebity. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A obok - córka. Zgwałcona. Pobita. Nóż w brzuchu. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A w kącie - matka siedzi. Oczy w słup postawiła. Smutna czegoś...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Belliash

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Przewodnik oprowadza wycieczkę po muzeum. Stają przed obrazem:
> 
> - A tu, proszę wycieczki, mamy straszny obraz. Masakra. Ojciec leży na podłodze, głowa oderżnięta, krew się leje - straszno patrzeć. A obok - syn. Szablą przebity. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A obok - córka. Zgwałcona. Pobita. Nóż w brzuchu. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A w kącie - matka siedzi. Oczy w słup postawiła. Smutna czegoś...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

nie kumam tego  :Laughing: 

----------

## taopai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> nie kumam tego 

 

To w takim razie:

Idzie zajączek z prezerwatywą na głowie  i spotyka niedźwiedzia. Niedźwiedź pyta: 

-Co ci się stało? Dlaczego chodzisz z prezerwatywą na głowie?

-Wiesz, chciałem podkreślić mój ch****y nastrój...

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## 13Homer

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Przewodnik oprowadza wycieczkę po muzeum. Stają przed obrazem:
> 
> - A tu, proszę wycieczki, mamy straszny obraz. Masakra. Ojciec leży na podłodze, głowa oderżnięta, krew się leje - straszno patrzeć. A obok - syn. Szablą przebity. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A obok - córka. Zgwałcona. Pobita. Nóż w brzuchu. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A w kącie - matka siedzi. Oczy w słup postawiła. Smutna czegoś...

 

Jest taka piosenka Quasi Kabaretu Rafała Kmity (obecnie nazywają się bodajże Grupa Teatralna Rafała Kmity) z "Trzy zdania o umieraniu" właśnie o tym - nie wiem, co było pierwsze, ten "kawał" czy piosenka. Oczywiście rymowana, trzebaby to zobaczyć w ich wykonaniu. Zresztą całe przedstawienie jest znakomite ("Występują: Jean-Claude Van Damme, Bruce Lee, Arnold Schwarzenegger i Gustaw Holoubek").

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Bravo Girl - Best of da Best  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Wiecie, jak czytam takie teksty o 12-14 latkach to zaczynam rozumieć Giertycha.    :Cool: 

----------

## Yatmai

Należało by się w końcu wypiąć na kościół i wprowadzić do szkół porządne "wychowanie seksualne" które nie będzie prawić jedynie o "powinnościach" i stronie etycznej planowania rodziny  :Razz: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Należało by się w końcu wypiąć na kościół i wprowadzić do szkół porządne "wychowanie seksualne" które nie będzie prawić jedynie o "powinnościach" i stronie etycznej planowania rodziny :P

 

Taaak, jak nie przymusowo w szkole o celibacie to przymusowo o parzeniu się wszędzie i ze wszystkimi (homo, zwierzęta..). A może by tak dla odmiany trochę więcej wolności? Jedni wybiorą religię, inni wychowanie seksualne a jeszcze inni nic.

nioch, nioch...

----------

## Gabrys

Nie można przesadzać. Za dużo wolności człowiekowi szkodzi.

----------

## bartmarian

taak, dlatego dla tych co nie lubia wolnosci powinien byc dozor na ich wlasne zyczenie

a od reszty lapy precz  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Wolności ? Znaczy się znieść obowiązek edukacji do 18 roku życia ? 

Nie przesadzajmy  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Watek sluzy zabawie - nie dyskusjom! 

 

Tak gwoli przypomnienia  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

- Dlaczego Małgosia nic nie powiedziała jak przewróciła się na rowerku?

- Bo kierownica przebiła jej płuco.

Dziewczyna daje anons matrymonialny:

"Poznam pana, który nie będzie mnie bil, nie odejdzie ode mnie i który będzie dobry w łóżku". Po kilku dniach słyszy straszne walenie do drzwi. Zaglądając przez "Judasza"nikogo nie widzi. Otwiera wiec drzwi, a tam leży na wycieraczce pan, który nie ma nóg ani rak. Mówi:

- "To ja jestem tym mężczyzna, który w stu procentach odpowiada Pani wymaganiom. Nie będę Pani bil, ponieważ nie mam rak. Od Pani nie odejdę, ponieważ nie mam nóg."

- "No ale jak tam jeśli chodzi o seks?"

- "A pani myśli, że czym to ja waliłem do drzwi?"

Pierwszy rok na Akademii Medycznej. Profesor kończy wykład i zadaje studentom pracę domową:

- Proszę państwa, jutro zajmiemy się badaniem kału. Proszę wziąć słoiczki i niech każdy z państwa je wypełni odpowiednią zawartością.

Następnego dnia studenci przychodzą na wykład z kalem w słoikach. Niestety jeden gość zapomniał. Biedny bał się ochrzanu od profesora, więc szybko pobiegł do toalety i narobił do słoika. Przychodzi zadowolony na salę wykładową i siada na miejscu. Profesor zaczyna sprawdzać czy każdy przyniósł wypełniony słoik. Podchodzi w końcu do zapominalskiego studenta i patrzy na 

słoik, który jest cały zaparowany, gdyż zawartość jeszcze nie zdążyła ostygnąć. Pyta się go:

- Proszę pana, a co to jest?

- No jak to co panie profesorze, to jest moja praca domowa.

- O nie, nie, mój drogi, to jest zerżnięte na przerwie.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## greg1970

Kłopoty z tańcem

----------

## c2p

"This video is no longer available"  :Wink: 

----------

## Odinist

Niedaleko małej parafii, zbudowanej przy drodze, stoją rabin i ksiądz.

Piszą na tablicy wielkimi literami:''KONIEC JEST BLISKI! ZAWRÓĆ, NIM BĘDZIE ZA PÓŹNO!''

Jak piszą już ostatnią literę, zatrzymuje się samochód. Wychodzi kierowca i mówi:

- Zostawcie nas w spokoju wy religijni fanatycy !

Wsiada z powrotem do samochodu, odjeżda po czym wielki huk....

BRUMBUMBUM...

Duchowni patrzą na siebie i ksiądz mówi:

-Eeee...może po prostu napisać ''Most jest zniszczony!''co?...

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Przewodnik oprowadza wycieczkę po muzeum. Stają przed obrazem:
> 
> - A tu, proszę wycieczki, mamy straszny obraz. Masakra. Ojciec leży na podłodze, głowa oderżnięta, krew się leje - straszno patrzeć. A obok - syn. Szablą przebity. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A obok - córka. Zgwałcona. Pobita. Nóż w brzuchu. Krew się leje. Straszno patrzeć. A w kącie - matka siedzi. Oczy w słup postawiła. Smutna czegoś...
> 
> 

 

LOL Zaje^Mdobry kawał   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## szolek

http://lawka.pl/zdjecia/311/Kibel

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie idźcie na studia!

----------

## kwach

http://rinkworks.com/stupid/

Przy tym popłakałem się ze śmiechu:

A support representative friend of mine came up to me one day and said that he thought he had done something wrong. He had been walking a novice Mac user through rebuilding her desktop. She tiresomely questioned every direction the technician made. After half an hour of patiently talking her through what should have been a one minute process, she finally stated, "Oh! Now it says, 'Are you sure you want to rebuild the desktop on the disk XXX?'"

    * Tech Support: "Ok--"

    * Customer: "Oh, now there's something like a spinning barber pole on the screen."

    * Tech Support: "You didn't press 'OK' did you?"

    * Customer: "Yes. You said 'OK'."

    * Tech Support: (acting alarmed) "I just said 'Ok,' I didn't mean for you to press 'OK'!"

    * Customer: (panicking) "What should I do now?"

    * Tech Support: "Run! Get out of there! Run! Run!" 

The next thing he heard was the phone hitting the floor, the sound of rapidly retreating footsteps, and a door slam. After numerous calls over the course of an hour, the customer finally answered the phone. She had waited outside for an hour -- when the computer didn't explode, she went back inside and unplugged it.

----------

## taopai

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/8604/sudoiq0.png

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Kajan

Nowa waluta

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/8507/1539801331ug3.jpg

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/3513/1539801332fw0.jpg

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/92/1539801333np2.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/9329/1539801335aq6.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7895/1539801336rv7.jpg

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/6042/1539801337iz6.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/5967/153980133xb8.jpg

Pozdrawiam

----------

## taopai

W temacie pomocy technicznej: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRjVeRbhtRU  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

Oddajmy hołd temu wysłużonemu medium...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## samakra

 *Quote:*   

> Ja :: 21:31:22 (16.01.2007)
> 
> real    7m22.432s
> 
> user    12m14.350s
> ...

 

komiks o wsparciu technicznym

http://www.userfriendly.org/ - oryginal

http://www.userfriendly.pl/ - polskie tlumacznenie

a tu dosc ciekawa sprawa

```

gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5

Device Drivers  

    USB support

        PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support

```

----------

## taopai

Konserwatorium im. Witolda Lutosławskiego w Krakowie. Po korytarzu, w przerwie między zajęciami spaceruje dwóch studentów:

- Ale miałem wczoraj traumatyczne przeżycie - mówi jeden.

- Co się stało?

- Byłem świadkiem samobójstwa. Jakiś facet skoczył z dachu wieżowca wprost pod moje nogi.

- Jezu! A jaki był motyw?

- Żadnego motywu nie było. W całkowitej ciszy o ziemię je*nął.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

Superkaczamba 1 i 2.

----------

## wuja

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Superkaczamba 1 i 2.

 Dobre, wprawdzie uszczknęli 1 minutę, ale może być.

----------

## vutives

A u mnie jest tak jak na tym screenshocie i nie wyświetla dni itd. Co z tym zrobić?

----------

## bartmarian

hehe... zmienic sciezke ?

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

>  i nie wyświetla dni itd. Co z tym zrobić?
> 
> 

 

pokombinować ??

----------

## vutives

No jest w superkaczambie. Tylko "ń" nie wyświetla. Jeszcze popróbuję z tym apletem z kde-look. Estetyczniej wygląda.

----------

## rofro

Rob Enderle (znany troll M$, wcześniej pracował dla Forrester Research and the Giga Information Group), pisze w swoim artykule:

 *Quote:*   

> I already said there is no “Linux,” so how can I now treat it like a thing?

 

na to przyszła odpowiedź

 *Quote:*   

> Rob: First you must understand the truth.
> 
> Linus: What truth?
> 
> Rob: There is no Linux.

 

----------

## m010ch

 *joker wrote:*   

> zeby uruchomic aMule CVS trzeba dodac parametr, bez tego sie nie uruchamia, a wyglada to tak:
> 
> ```
> joker@genbox ~ $ amule
> 
> ...

 

Właśnie zaktualizował mi się aMule na ~amd64 do amule-2.2.0_pre20070316 i nie chciał coś się uruchomić z menu GNOME'a - zapuśiłem go więc z konsoli i dostaję:

 *Quote:*   

> m010ch@miau ~ $ amule
> 
> This binary requires you to use the flag --even-if-lfroen-complains-this-will-stay and only if you're very sure of it. Warning: If you're lfroen, you might find this annoying. That pleases me.
> 
> m010ch@miau ~ $ amule --even-if-lfroen-complains-this-will-stay
> ...

 

Z tego co udało mi się wyszukać - lfroen to jeden z devów projektu aMule  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

 *vutives wrote:*   

> A u mnie jest tak jak na tym screenshocie i nie wyświetla dni itd. Co z tym zrobić?

 

Skopiuj lk_date do /usr/bin i chmod +x /usr/bin/lk_date

----------

## vutives

Już wo ogóle o tym zapomniałem ale dzięki! Teraz już mogę odliczać dni do lepszej Polski.  :Razz: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wojskowa Akademia Techniczna, wykład z przedmiotu "Systemy CASE":

Wykładowca na chwilę się zamyśla po czym stwierdza:

- Bo wiecie... Projektanci w obecnych czasach to zwykli Murzyni...

Zdziwiony głos z sali:

- A programiści?

Wykładowca:

- No cóż - każdy Murzyn musi mieć swojego psa...

----------

## timor

Przychodzi grabarz do lekarza i mówi:

- Baba już nie przyjdzie.

Przychodzi duch baby do lekarza:

- Panie doktorze da mi pan coś na robaki?

P.S. To osobne dowcipy ale w tej kolejności są niezłe  :Wink: 

----------

## m010ch

@timor:

Te dowcipy maja brodę większą niż RMS  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> @timor:
> 
> Te dowcipy maja brodę większą niż RMS 

 Ja tam po 3 piwach się nieźle ubawiłem  :Smile: 

Jeszcze jeden:

Jedzie Heisenberg autem sporo przekraczając prędkość, zatrzymuje go policja i pyta:

- Wie pan z jaką prędkością jechał?

- Nie. Ale wiem gdzie jestem.

i drugi (to na dobrą sprawę zadanie z fizyki):

Kowalski ostro grzeje autem po drodze, dojeżdża do skrzyżowania, widzi zielone światło. Przejeżdża a zaraz za skrzyżowaniem zgarnia go policja za przejechanie na czerwonym. Z jaką prędkością jechał Kowalski?

P.S. Podpowiedź, chodzi o efekt Dopplera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

Padłem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547735.html

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kurak

Z życia wzięte.

Moja koleżanka poszła zaliczać ustwnie fizyke i wchodzi do prof. Jakiśtam a koleś siedzi na krześle, nogi na biurku i pluje na ściane. Ona mówi, że chiałaby poprawic egzamin, na to koleś:

-Proszę Panią, wie pani co to jest?

-Wiem, to jest chamstwo...

-Dobrze, ocena dobra

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

btw Hmm, jak to mawiają, początki zawsze bywają trudne  :Smile: 

----------

## greg1970

Link

----------

## Poe

rozmowa z kumplem na temat windowsa visty:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kumpel :: 21:58:04 / S 20:57:52
> 
> ale tutaj w visicie glownie chodzi o wykorzystanie ramu, bezpieczenstwo, indeksowanie
> ...

 

----------

## Drwisz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k Wyczyszczę Ci ząbki  :Smile: 

----------

## greg1970

Link

----------

## totencham

Uwaga, bluzgi:

http://kurwation.piwko.pl/kurwation.php?url=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-45.html

Apel po takim zabiegu brzmi nieziemsko, haha.

----------

## vutives

Padłem xD  *APEL wrote:*   

> Netykieta! Chamstwa k***a na tym forum nie tolerujemy.

 

----------

## BeteNoire

Padłem, wstałem i... znów padłem:

 *BeteNoire perfidnie zapytał wrote:*   

> W "wymaganiach sprzętowych" podajecie jako minimalne wymaganie system Windows.
> 
> A co się stanie jeśli użyjemy Linuksa?
> 
>  *Ktoś mi mądrze wrote:*   Proszę ściągnąć wersję Internet Explorera pod Linuxa - powinno być ok. 

 

Sprawa dotyczy internetowego systemu obsługi sprzedaży w pewnej firmie.

Ciąg dalszy tej groteski niechybnie nastąpi   :Laughing: 

----------

## koval_ski

http://www.joemonster.org/article/7310/10-rzeczy-ktorych-fan-linuxa-ci-nie-powie

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Padłem, wstałem i... znów padłem:
> 
>  *BeteNoire perfidnie zapytał wrote:*   W "wymaganiach sprzętowych" podajecie jako minimalne wymaganie system Windows.
> 
> A co się stanie jeśli użyjemy Linuksa?
> ...

 

czy ja wiem

skype(win) i tlen(win) chodzace pod wine bodajze bez ie4linux nie chca np zbyt dobrze dzialac :] 

a co do sprawy: coz ci zostaje? wine + ie  :Smile: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ulzyj sobie

http://www.gry.portalisko.pl/gra/Bash%20The%20Computer

----------

## psycepa

e  :Smile:  malo inspirujace ;P

----------

## rzabcio

Claws: "You've got -1 new message."

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Claws: "You've got -1 new message."

 

Chech mielismy ten sam problem na forum na skrypcie IP Board że po jakimś upgrejdzie userzy dostawali -1 PM prosta modyfikacja databazy i poszło

----------

## 13Homer

Mi się kiedyś przytrafiło coś takiego: WinXPmax

----------

## Yatmai

Chcecie sie pośmiać to Viste odpalcie. Dziś się nim troche bawiłem i nie zgadniecie ile ramu żre stary dobry saper tylko nieco lepiej pokolorowany niż w xP  :Very Happy: 

 50MB

----------

## bartmarian

Yatmai 2GB ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

Baardzo dobrze, ale zgłoś się z tą odpowiedzią gdy będe pytał o sapera w następnej windzie  :Razz: 

(kolesie z m$ są dobrzy, ale tym razem troche ich przeceniłeś  :Very Happy: )

----------

## XianN

~600mb po starcie "systemu" (jeszcze zanim zaczniesz myszka machac...).

----------

## taopai

Cat haiku

You never feed me.

Perhaps I'll sleep on your face.

That will sure show you.

You must scratch me there!

Yes, above my tail!

Behold, elevator butt.

I need a new toy.

Tail of black dog keeps good time.

Pounce! Good dog! Good dog!

The rule for today

Touch my tail, I shred your hand.

New rule tomorrow.

In deep sleep hear sound

cat vomit hairball somewhere

will find in morning.

Grace personified.

I leap into the window.

I meant to do that.

Blur of motion, then --

silence, me, a paper bag.

What is so funny?

The mighty hunter

Returns with gifts of plump birds --

your foot just squashed one.

You're always typing.

Well, let's see you ignore my

sitting on your hands.

My small cardboard box.

You cannot see me if I

can just hide my head.

Terrible battle.

I fought for hours. Come and see!

What's a 'term paper'?

Kitty likes plastic

Confuses for litter box

Don't leave tarp around

Small brave carnivores

Kill pine cones and mosquitoes

Fear vacuum cleaner

I want to be close

to you. Can I fit my head

inside your armpit?

Wanna go outside.

Oh, shit! Help! I got outside!

Let me back inside!

Oh no! Big One

has been trapped by newspaper!

Cat to the rescue!

Humans are so strange.

Mine lies still in bed, then screams

My claws are not that sharp.

Cats meow out of angst

"Thumbs! If only we had thumbs!

We could break so much!"

Litter box not here

You must have moved it again

I'll crap in the sink

The Big Ones snore now

Every room is dark and cold

Time for "Cup Hockey"

We're almost equals

I purr to show I love you

Want to smell my butt?

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## greg1970

http://www.ludzkie-sprawy.yoyo.pl/viewtopic.php?p=1983#1983

----------

## tboloo

Kórt & Albin Słowik

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gun Shop Owner: Hi, How can I help you? 
> 
> Client: I am looking for a gun. 
> ...

 

usmiałem sie do łez :]

----------

## m010ch

Wypadek F1 - tylko dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach!

http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f1ny1.jpg

 :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

http://nlog.org/view.php?user=wroclaw&id=396795

----------

## kurak

http://www.smog.pl/wideo/10860/gwiezdne_wojny_na_kobzie/

----------

## bartmarian

no to teraz smutne: http://www.smog.pl/wideo/10916/kononowicz_wyciaga_rece_po_wladze/

----------

## kurak

To co znajomemu się przytrafiło 

```
Vista error:Warning,keyboard not fond. Pres any key to continue...
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

LoL, czyli jednak nic się nie zmieniło  :Very Happy: 

Dobra, może to średnio śmieszne ale żeby nie robić ot...

Wczoraj wymyśliłem nową emotkę: <[:E - "Davy Jones"  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> LoL, czyli jednak nic się nie zmieniło 
> 
> Dobra, może to średnio śmieszne ale żeby nie robić ot...
> 
> Wczoraj wymyśliłem nową emotkę: <[:E - "Davy Jones" 

 

polknal grabie?  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> Ilu forumowiczów potrzeba, żeby zmienić żarówke?
> 
> 1 aby zmienić żarówkę i napisać że żarówka została zmieniona
> 
> 14 którzy podzielą się podobnymi doświadczeniami przy zmienianiu żarówki i napiszą o tym jak inaczej można było to zrobić
> ...

 

----------

## BeteNoire

To mnie zniszczyło:

 *Quote:*   

> <satan> Zapytalem pana ktory instalowal mi internet gdzie mozna kupic dostep do google i za ile, bo mysle ze bardzo mi taka wyszukiwarka by sie przydala. On mi zaoferowal ze za 50 zl mi zrobi taki lewy skrot na pulpicie do google. Zgodzilem sie ale teraz mam obawy czy moga wykryc ze uzywam google nielegalnie i czy nie lepiej jednak skasowac ten skrot i zakupic dostep oryginalny? Dziekuje za pomoc.

 

----------

## Belliash

```
 * Generating 4 locales (this might take a while) with 2 jobs

 *  (1/4) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *  (3/4) Generating pl_PL.ISO-8859-2 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *  (2/4) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *  (4/4) Generating pl_PL.UTF-8 ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

jak on liczy? 1, 3, 2, 4?  :Neutral: 

Jakis nowy sposob?   :Laughing: 

----------

## 13Homer

Może joby to odpowiednik wątków? Ile masz procesorów? Albo ile rdzeni?

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wylatuje zboczony wilk z lasu i biegnie do Czerwonego Kapturka:
> 
> - Czerwony Kapturku! Zaraz pocałuję cię tam, gdzie jeszcze nikt tego nie zrobił!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Młode małżeństwo jedzie samochodem, mijają trochę pań lekkich obyczajów, żona mówi:
> 
> -Władziu, mamy trudną sytuację w domu, tyle kredytów do spłacenia, może tez bym tak dorobiła?
> ...

 

----------

## Belliash

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Może joby to odpowiednik wątków? Ile masz procesorów? Albo ile rdzeni?

 

to zapewne przez -j2 i w zupelnosci to rozumiem... tylko smiesznie wyglada a jak taki temat i nabijamy sie np. z windowsa i lgupich tekstow to czemu by sie nie posmiac i z tego?  :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

Dziś znalazłem, więc macie  :Smile: :  *Quote:*   

> Pewien gość miał dziewczynę, która miała na imię Wendy. Żeby jej było miło, to wytatulował sobie jej imię na penisie. Gdy był on w stanie spoczynku, to było widać tylko WY, a jak w stanie wzwodu, to całe imię. Pewnego razu ten gość pojechał na wakacje na Jamajkę i gdy spacerował po plaży, zachciało mu się sikać i poszedł do toi toia, który stał na plaży. W jego kabinie była dziura i mógł sobie popatrzeć do sąsiedniej, w której stał Murzyn. Co dziwne, miał on wytatułowane też na członku WY. Facet się zaciekawił i pyta się kolegi :
> 
> - Przepraszam, czy pańska dziewczyna też ma na imię Wendy?
> 
> - Nie, nie ma. Ja mam wytatułowane WELCOME TO JAMAJCA! HAVE A NICE DAY! 

 

No i jeszcze jeden się trafił:  *Quote:*   

> Lepper z kierowcą wracali pewnej nocy swą limuzyną z dalekiej podróży, nagle wyskoczyła im świnia. Nie przeżyła tego spotkania.Lepper widząc co się stało, kazał kierowcy iść wytłumaczyć wszystko rolnikowi i powiedzieć, ze wszelkie straty zostaną  zrekompensowane. Kierowca wrócił dopiero po godzinie z cygarem w zębach, butelka wina w ręku, uśmiech na twarzy, potargane włosy, poszarpane ubranie...
> 
> - Mój Boże, co ci się stało? - pyta Lepper.
> 
> - No cóż, rolnik dal mi wino, jego zona obiad, a ich 19 letnia córka,
> ...

 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Bóg do Adama.

- Adam daj żebro

- A po co ?

- Daj zebro to ci kobietę wyszykuję

- Nie dam

- No daj zebro mówię !!!

- Nie dam i już !!!

- A czemuż to nie dasz.

- Bo mam złe przeczucia.

----------------------------------

Seryjny morderca ciągnie kobietę do lasu. Kobieta krzyczy przerażona:

- Ale ponuro i ciemno w tym lesie. Bardzo się boję!

Na to morderca:

- No, a ja co mam powiedzieć? Będę wracał sam...

----------------------------------

Dwóch pedałów zapragnęło mieć potomka.

Adopcja odpadała, ponieważ chcieli aby to było ich dziecko.

Wpadli więc na pomysł, że wymieszają swoje nasienie, poszukają

chętnej do urodzenia ich dziecka, a że brzydzili się kobiet, to

będzie zapłodnienie in vitro, a medycyna zrobi swoje.

I tak się stało. Po dziewięciu miesiącach urodził im się dorodny

syn. Poszli go zobaczyć, pielęgniarka wprowadziła ich na salę, gdzie

leżało kilkanaście noworodków i każdy z nich darł się wniebogłosy.

Tylko jedno dziecko nie krzyczało, był to syn pedziów.

- Widzi pani, mówią, że my jesteśmy nienormalni, a jakie grzeczne

dziecko mamy.

- Tak? To zobaczcie jak się rozedrze, gdy mu smoczek z dupy wyjmę!

----------------------------------

pzdr. wszystkich smutasów  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/4897/screenshot2cl7.png dość zabawne.

----------

## manwe_

Proszę skłam i powiedz, że to screen z forum jakiegoś ubuntu czy innego suse  :Confused: 

----------

## Karmazyn

on Gentoo Linux

http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=winxpxa3.png

----------

## unK

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Proszę skłam i powiedz, że to screen z forum jakiegoś ubuntu czy innego suse 

 

niee, z forum.dobreprogramy.pl.

----------

## manwe_

 *unK wrote:*   

> niee, z forum.dobreprogramy.pl.

 

Ufff, dzięki. Bałem się, że to "u nas".

----------

## Poe

z własnego życia wzięte (sprzed kilku minut). kompilowałem nowe gcc. juz dlugo dlugo to szlo. zapomniałem o tym, przestawiłem zegar, bo zle mi chodził (o 2h).... kompilacja padla....

```

checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

```

----------

## BeteNoire

Info o procku na stronie pixmania.com

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Info o procku na stronie pixmania.com

 

Finezja grawerowania ? Dlatego nie cierpię Linuksa po polsku i gier z polskimi lektorami (pomijając sam fakt że tak beznadziejnie podkładają głos że kopara opada ;( )

----------

## Poe

- Jeden Celeron kompa nie czyni

- Gdzie dyskow szesć tam dużo formatowania

- Z prożnego i recover nie odzyska

- Madry Polak po errorze

- Jak trwoga to do serwisu

- Komu w droge temu laptop

- Nie wszystko dioda co się świeci

- Nie resetuj drugiemu co tobie nie miłe

- Ciągnie się jak backup nad ranem

- Póty dysk dane nosi póki mu bootsector nie padnie

- Co dwie kopie to nie jedna

- Nie chwal systemu przed pierwszym padem

- Nie ma tego złego, co by w windowsach nie wyszło

- Nie taki deamon straszny jak go killują

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z pamiętnika pielgrzyma: 
> 
> "Dzisiaj na mszy kobieta w lawce obok mnie zapaliła papierosa... Gdy to zobaczyłem to aż mi piwo wypadło z ręki"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Niska blondynka przychodzi do ginekologa i mówi, ze strasznie obciera ją w kroku. lekarz zbadał ją i mówi
> 
> - Nie wiem dlaczego, pani jest zupełnie prawidlowo zbudowana, zdrowa. ma pani jeszcze jakies inne objawy?
> ...

 

----------

## taopai

Behemoth - Decade of Thetion (wersja alternatywna):

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=eIpysEyLfrk

A żeby nie było, że tylko linki wklejam:

Prezes zwolnił pracownika i na pożegnanie mówi:

- Muszę panu wyznać, że był pan dla mnie jak syn: leniwy, bezczelny i niewdzięczny.

Niemy złapał złotą rybkę.

I teraz ma: krowę, kijek narciarski i wielki cycek.

Kobieta w ramach równouprawnienia może robić co zechce, byle było smaczne.

Na XII Zjazd Frajerów zjechali frajerzy ze 194 krajów. Zjazd odwołano.

Jak to mówią daltoniści:

Życie jest jak tęcza - raz białe, raz czarne...

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## kurak

fy fy fristajlo

----------

## bartmarian

Jak wkurzyc barmana.

podchodzimy do baru:

J: whisky prosze

B: z lodem czy bez

J: bez loda

----------

## psycepa

bartmarian: trzeba bedzie sprobowac :]

kurak: moj kawalek dnia :]

----------

## joker

sejm

----------

## Poe

http://www.2flashgames.com/f/f-Women-Are-Problems-3274.htm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

Mnie ta stronka rozwaliła na kilkanaście minut  :Very Happy: 

http://oniet.o0o.pl/Myslowice/6-12/Moderator-Poe.html

----------

## canis_lupus

say(y/our $prayers/$little[1]/);

do { not 'for(get(my $son), 2, q#include "everyone"#)' };

$i->tuck($you, 'in', 'warm within') until ($the{sandman}->comes);

sleep('with'), 1 x open(EYE);

gripping(y/our $pillow/tight/);

        exit $LIGHT;

       enter($NIGHT);

      take (my $hand);

$we = 'off to never never land';

$something = 'wrong', shut($the{$LIGHT});

Heavy::Thoughts->tonight and $they = not $of{snow_white};

$dreams{war}, $dreams{liars}, $dreams{@dragons[$fire]}

and $of{things_that_will_bite};

sleep('with'), 1 x open(EYE);

gripping(y/our $pillow/tight/);

        exit $LIGHT;

       enter($NIGHT);

      take (my $hand);

$we = 'off to never never land';

now("$i lay $me down", 2, sleep);

$i->pray($the{lord}, my $soul, \&keep);

if ($i, die, "before $i wake") {

    $i->pray($the{lord}, my $soul, \&take);

}

hush($little[$baby]), do { not say(/a \w/) }

and 'never mind that noise you heard';

$it = 'just' . $the{beast} . 'under' . y/our $bed//

. 'in' . y/our $closet// . 'in' . y/our $head//;

        exit $LIGHT;

       enter($NIGHT);

      grain($of{sand});

        exit $LIGHT;

       enter($NIGHT);

      take (my $hand);

$we = 'off to never never land';

----------

## psycepa

jakos nigdy nie przepadalem za tym kawalkiem Metallici (? jak to k**** sie odmieniowywuje?)

----------

## dziadu

@psycepa: Metalliki

Nie wiem czy widzieliście czy nie, ale mnie i moich niemieckich znajomych co się znają rozwaliło to: http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20070820131157img0001ta2.jpg

..:: edit

Sorry Poe, chyba za dużo pracuje...Last edited by dziadu on Sun Sep 23, 2007 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Programowanie Piaskowego Ludzika rządzi  :Very Happy: 

A ja mam coś takiego.

----------

## Poe

 *timor wrote:*   

> Mnie ta stronka rozwaliła na kilkanaście minut 
> 
> http://oniet.o0o.pl/Myslowice/6-12/Moderator-Poe.html

 

mię też  :Wink: 

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @poe: Metalliki 
> 
> 

 

to nie ja pytalem  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

- Nie będę premierem, gdy mój brat będzie prezydentem

- Nie będzie koalicji z Samoobrona

- Cieszę się, ze będę na pierwszej linii walki z Samoobroną.

- My w kolejnej kompromitacji i w otwieraniu Samoobronie drogi do władzy w Polsce uczestniczyć nie będziemy

- Nie poprzemy nikogo z wyrokiem  sadu lub przeciwko komu toczą się sprawy sadowe.  To jest sprzeczne z ideałami PIS

- Wybudujemy trzy miliony mieszkań.

- Wprowadzimy szybko niższe podatki.

- Wycofamy wojsko polskie z Iraku.

- Prawie 200 km autostrad w 2006, to nasza zasługa.

- Tylko 6 km autostrad w 2007, to wina SLD.

- Marcinkiewicz, to premier na całą kadencje.

- Zredukujemy administrację państwową

- Dla mnie, raz dane słowo, jest święte... (Jarosław Kaczyński 10 VII 2006)

----------

## Yatmai

Ej, to nie jest śmieszne, nad tym trzeba by płakać  :Razz: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ostro pedałują, akurat na twoim monitorze.

http://thekickback.com/rickroll/batman.php?titlename=/my_pics_02/

----------

## acei

@Eeeyeore

Bleeee...

Tak od razu po obiedzie? 

Musiałem zabić firefoxa, bo bym puścił pawia.

----------

## Yatmai

Wk....urzające troche, bo mam Session Managera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

--------------

Podchodzi świnia do kontaktu w ścianie i mówi:

- O k...a!!! ale cie zamurowało.

--------------

Przychodzi baba do lekarza z żabą na głowie.

Lekarz sie jej pyta:

- Co pani dolega?

A żaba na to:

- Coś mi sie do dupy przykleiło.

--------------

.

----------

## Poe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Klasyfikator wódki w świecie Informatyki:
> 
> 0.1l - demo version
> ...

 

----------

## BeteNoire

Opisy pakietów czasem rozwalają:

```
gnome-base/gnome-vfs-monikers (2.15.3(2)): Monikers from gnome-vfs (whatever that is)
```

----------

## manwe_

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Windowslike+-+random+crashes?content=19198

----------

## Eeeyeore

Budzi się facet rano , ciężka głowa ,trampek w buzi, kompletny brak wiedzy na temat : co było wczoraj ,jak ja się tu znalazłem ? Jednym

słowem kac gigant .

Nagle wchodzi żona i z usmiechem poprawia mu poduszkę pod głową ,podaje zimne piwko i pyta się na jaki program ma włączyć tv.

Facet zgłupiał i burknął tylko : eurosport .Zonka załaczyła tv i zokomunikowała ,że idzie na zakupy i zaraz zrobi mu pyszny obiad .

Gdy kobieta wyszła facet zawołał syna i zapytał się o co tu chodzi? 

Syn na to:

-jak wczoraj wrócileś kompletnie zlany o 3 rano , zacząłeś robić rozpierduche, zbiłeś wazon, obrzygałeś kibel , zwaliłeś się na podłogę i trzeba było cię zaciągnąć do łóżka. Gdy matka zaczęła cię rozbierać i odpinała ci pasek u spodni ocknąłeś się i wydarłeś się na nią : 

Spadaj ku*** ja mam żonę !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Godzina 6.01, piękny niedzielny 21 października poranek w IV RP:

- Wstawaj!

- Ale jeszcze chwilkę...

- Wstawaj!

- Już, już...

- Wstawaj i na ziemię!

- Co?

- Wstawaj ku*** i na ziemię z rękami na karku! Tu CBA!

Gabinet lekarza rodzinnego: rozebrany starszy głuchawy dziadek pyta z zadowoloną miną:

- Jak pan to powiedział panie doktorze, że wyglądam jak arystokrata?

- Nie, powiedziałem, że wygląda mi to na raka prostaty .......

Babcia dostała rentę i mówi do dziadka :

-Dzisiaj zaszalejemy!!!!

-Naprawdę??? - pyta dziadek

-Tak, dziś wieczorem włączymy światło w pokoju na pół godziny.

Wraca do domu facet z owcą pod pachą. Otwiera mu żona.

Facet:

- To jest ta świnia którą posuwam.

Żona:

- Głupku, to nie świnia tylko owca.

- Zamknij się, mówiłem do owcy.

Żona do męża siedzącego przy kompie:

- No weź.. teraz ja trochę posiedzę

- A Ty ku*** co?! Czy ja Ci zabieram myjkę jak naczynia myjesz?!?!

Stoi dwóch pedofili pod bramą przedszkola i jeden mówi:

- Widzisz tą sześciolatkę?

Na co drugi:

- Noo, a żebyś ją widział 2 lata temu...

Facet wybrał się na ryby. Zarzuca wędkę, czeka, nagle spławik się rusza, więc gość wyciąga rybkę.

- Powiedz rybko, jesteś może ze złota?

- Nie. Z PiS.

- Eee, to ty pewnie nie spełniasz życzeń?

- Nie, ja tylko obiecuję.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ozyrys :: 20:40:13 (08.10.2007)

Dostępny (Kot Schroedingera poszukiwany żywy lub martwy.) ip=83.144.87.198:1550

Lupus :: 21:52:20 (08.10.2007)

a może być żywy i martwy?

Ozyrys :: 21:53:10 (08.10.2007) / S 21:53:45 (08.10.2007)

Nie może...

Ozyrys :: 21:53:36 (08.10.2007) / S 21:54:11 (08.10.2007)

Ale wezmę nawet jak nie wiesz, czy żywy, czy martwy...  :Razz: 

Lupus :: 21:53:38 (08.10.2007)

z tego co wiem to własnie ostatnio był żywy i martwy...

Ozyrys :: 21:55:29 (08.10.2007) / S 21:56:05 (08.10.2007)

Nie możesz stwierdzić "mam kota który jest jednocześnie żywy i martwy", możesz powiedzieć tylko "niezależnie czy jest żywy, czy martwy, jak go kopnę w dupę to poleci na 3,14m, czyli w 3,14zdu"...

Lupus :: 21:55:58 (08.10.2007)

no właśnie mogę

Lupus :: 21:56:14 (08.10.2007)

bo dopóki nie sprawdzę to kot znajduje się w 2 stanach jednocześnie

Ozyrys :: 21:57:00 (08.10.2007) / S 21:57:36 (08.10.2007)

Ale Ty wtedy NIE MASZ KOTA...  :Razz: 

Lupus :: 21:57:19 (08.10.2007)

mam, tylko w pudełku

Lupus :: 21:57:21 (08.10.2007)

za wiki:

Lupus :: 21:57:22 (08.10.2007)

Z opisu kwantowo-mechanicznego wynika jednak coś innego - przed otwarciem pojemnika kot jest jednocześnie i martwy, i żywy. Znajduje się on w dziwnej mieszaninie (tzw. superpozycji) wszystkich możliwych stanów.

Ozyrys :: 21:59:55 (08.10.2007) / S 22:00:31 (08.10.2007)

Taaa...

Ozyrys :: 22:00:03 (08.10.2007) / S 22:00:39 (08.10.2007)

A co z nim możesz wtedy zrobić?

Lupus :: 22:00:33 (08.10.2007)

nic

Lupus :: 22:00:56 (08.10.2007)

ale kot poza pudełkiem nie jest już kotem Schroedingera

Ozyrys :: 22:01:25 (08.10.2007) / S 22:02:02 (08.10.2007)

Jest, tylko rozplątanym...  :Razz: 

Ozyrys :: 22:13:47 / S 22:13:26

Tak sobie myślę... Schroedinger był jedynym facetem który wierzył, że można mieć kobietę jednocześnie piękną i mądrą...  :Very Happy: 

Lupus :: 22:27:50

czyli jednak przyjąłeś moje zdanie że nie mądra albo piękna tylko piękna i mądra?

Ozyrys :: 22:28:33 / S 22:28:15

Dopóki się nie odezwie albo jej nie zobaczysz...  :Razz: 

Ozyrys :: 22:28:47 / S 22:28:29

Wtedy będzie dekoherencja i pufff....

----------

## Poe

to mnie ubawiło dzis  :Wink: 

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

----------

## sebas86

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to mnie ubawiło dzis 
> 
> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

 

Wersja z polskimi napisami http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=9BV4OGqnuiQ dla tych co bardziej kumają manuale niż mowę potoczną.  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExKWyLATNz0

----------

## 13Homer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3BFNDPbh_M

chakier

----------

## Poe

co do 1 - myslalem, ze nie dotrwam do konca filmu, az mi sie zbierało.

co do 2 - jestem swiecie przekonany, ze wiekszosci z Panów wyszła lista wyborcza nr3 :]

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> co do 1 - myslalem, ze nie dotrwam do konca filmu, az mi sie zbierało.

 

Mnie się to podoba z tego powodu, że to taka antyreklama wyborcza: zamiast "głosuj an PiS" jest "nie głosuj na UPR".

 *Quote:*   

> co do 2 - jestem swiecie przekonany, ze wiekszosci z Panów wyszła lista wyborcza nr3 :]

 

Nie, 9. Dla każdej liczby dwucyfrowej podzielnej przez 9 i mniejszej niż 99 suma cyfr daje 9. Dla 3 tego zrobić się nie da, bo suma cyfr jest podzielna przez 3, ale może wyjść np. 6.

A inne wpisy czytałeś? Backupowanie całego internetu? Jak zrobić sobie internet? Jjak zainstalować Windows? A widziałeś zdjęcie laski w stringach w galerii XXX? A czytałeś o wirusach w Linuksu?

----------

## Poe

Install vista in 2 minutes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

Koleżanka, która organizuje różne kursy przysłała mi coś takiego... Już miałem ją opierniczyć za spamowanie ale zacząłem czytać i mocno się uśmiałem  :Smile: 

```
Zaproszenie na warsztaty dla mężczyzn 

Kurs jest dwudniowy i obejmuje następujące zagadnienia:

DZIEŃ PIERWSZY

1. JAK WYKONAĆ KOSTKI LODU?

Instrukcja krok po kroku wraz z prezentacją.

2. PAPIER TOALETOWY - CZY WYRASTA NA UCHWYTACH?

Dyskusja.

3. RÓŻNICE POMIĘDZY KOSZEM NA PRANIE A PODŁOGĄ.

Ćwiczenia praktyczne z pomocą zdjęć i wykresów.

4. NACZYNIA I SZTUĆCE: CZY LEWITUJĄ, SAMODZIELNIE KIERUJĄC SIĘ DO

ZMYWARKI ALBO ZLEWU?

Debata panelowa z udziałem ekspertów.

5. PILOT DO TELEWIZORA - UTRATA PILOTA

Linia pomocy i grupy wsparcia.

6. NAUKA ODNAJDYWANIA RZECZY

Otwarte forum tematyczne - Strategia szukania we właściwych miejscach

a przewracanie domu do góry nogami w takt rytmicznego pokrzykiwania.

7. ZAPAMIĘTYWANIE WAŻNYCH DAT I POWIADAMIANIE W WYPADKU SPÓŹNIENIA

Pamiętaj o zabraniu własnego kalendarza lub telefonu komórkowego.

DZIEŃ DRUGI

1. PUSTE KARTONY I BUTELKI - LODÓWKA CZY KOSZ?

Dyskusja w grupach i ćwiczenia praktyczne.

2. ZDROWIE - PRZYNOSZENIE JEJ KWIATÓW NIE JEST GROŹNE DLA ZDROWIA.

Prezentacja PowerPoint.

3. PRAWDZIWI MĘŻCZYŹNI PYTAJĄ O KIERUNEK, KIEDY SIĘ ZGUBIĄ.

Wspomnienia tych, którzy przeżyli

4. CZY MOŻNA SIEDZIEĆ CICHO, GDY ONA PROWADZI.

Gra na symulatorze.

5. DOROSŁE ŻYCIE - PODSTAWOWE RÓŻNICE POMIĘDZY TWOJĄ MATKĄ A TWOJĄ PARTNERKĄ.

Ćwiczenia praktyczne i odgrywanie ról.

6. JAK BYĆ IDEALNYM PARTNEREM NA ZAKUPACH.

Ćwiczenia relaksacyjne, medytacja i techniki oddechowe.

7. TECHNIKI PRZEŻYCIA - JAK ŻYĆ, BĘDĄC CAŁY CZAS W BŁĘDZIE.

Dostępni indywidualni psychoterapeuci.

8. CHOINKA - CZY MUSI STAĆ DO WIELKANOCY.

Telekonferencja z udziałem Świętego Mikołaja.
```

----------

## Redhot

http://forum.4programmers.net/viewtopic.php?p=409885

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

Jechałem z moją żoną autobusem. Wyglądam przez okno i widzę reklamę wiedźmina : "Kandydat niezależny do parlamentu". Doceniając reklamę wskazałem ją żonce. Widząc i słysząc nasze zainteresowanie jakaś tam nobliwa matrona spojrzała na plakat i wydała głos: " Geralt Wiedźmin ? Niezależny kandydat? Ciekawe jaki ma program ?"   :Mr. Green:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Humor nam się poprawił od razu.

----------

## taopai

Dwaj mali chłopcy stoją przed kościołem, z którego wychodzą właśnie nowożeńcy. Jeden mówi:

- Patrz, jaki teraz będzie czad! - Po czym biegnie do pana młodego i wola - Tato, tato...

--

Spotyka się Beduin na pustyni z białym. Biały ma papugę na ramieniu, a Beduin węża wokół szyi.

-Te, biały... - mówi Beduin - coś ty za jeden?

-Polak.

-Słyszałem, że wy tam nieźle chlejecie w tej Polsce.

-A napijemy się od czasu do czasu.

-A napijesz się jednego?

-Napiję!

-Ale wiesz, to taki ciepły bimberek, z bukłaka...

-Dawaj!

Wypił jednego i nic. Beduin nie wierzy i pyta:

-A drugiego wypijesz?

-Wypiję!

Nalał. Polak wypił i nic.

-A trzeciego wypijesz?

-Wypiję!

Nalał. Polak wypił i tylko rękawem otarł gębę...

-A czwartego!?

A zniecierpliwiona papuga Polaka na to:

-I czwartego, i piątego, i wpieeeerdol dostaniesz, i tego robaka też ci zjemy...

--

A wiecie dlaczego mniejszość niemiecka ma w tej kadencji tylko jednego posła?

-Bo drugie miejsce zajął Tusk i boi się przyznać.

--

Znany operator GSM wprowadza na rynek nową taryfę "Mordo ty moja". Rozmowy do 5 wybranych numerów nie są odnotowywane w billingach.

--

Wchodzi staruszek do konfesjonału i nawija:

- Mam 92 lata. Mam wspaniałą żonę, która ma 70 lat. Mam dzieci, wnuki i prawnuki. Wczoraj podwoziłem samochodem trzy nastolatki, zatrzymaliśmy się w motelu i uprawiałem seks z wszystkimi trzema...

- Czy żałujesz, synu, tego grzechu?

- Jakiego grzechu?

- Co z ciebie za katolik?

- Jestem żydem...

- To czemu mi to wszystko opowiadasz?

- Wszystkim opowiadam!

--

Przychodzi programista do apteki i mówi:

-Poproszę witaminę C++

--

Konferencja, temat: "kariera zawodowa a wierność małżeńska", referent wygłasza:

- Pierwsze miejsce jeśli chodzi o zdrady małżeńskie zajmują lekarze... Te nocne dyżury sprzyjają, kilka etatów naraz itd.

- Drugie miejsce.. To oczywiście artyści... Ciągle nowe role, plany, otoczenie.

- No a trzecie miejsce... To właśnie ludzie tacy jak Państwo - uczestnicy konferencji, szkoleń, jeżdżący w delegacje.

Z sali odzywa się facet:

- Protestuję! Już od 20 lat wyjeżdżam i nigdy mi się to nie zdarzyło!

Na to głos z końca sali, wstaje facet i krzyczy:

- I właśnie przez takich kutasów jak ty mamy trzecie miejsce!

--

Przychodzi hipochondryk do lekarza i mówi:

- Panie doktorze, żona mnie zdradza, a nie rosną mi rogi.

- Proszę pana, z tymi rogami to tylko takie powiedzenie.

- Uff, a już myślałem, że mam niedobór wapnia.

--

Facet był w trakcie służbowego wyjazdu. Zameldował się w hotelu. W pewnej chwili poczuł się nieco samotnie więc postanowił zadzwonić do jednej z tych panienek, których ulotki można znaleźć za wycieraczką samochodu. Wyszedł z hotelu, pokręcił się trochę i znalazł kilka ulotek. Jedna z nich przypadła mu nadzwyczaj do gustu a zwłaszcza prężąca się na niej dziewczyna o pseudonimie Erotiq. Długie piękne lekko falujące włosy, wszystkie zaokrąglenia wprost idealne. piękne nogi aż do nieba. Wiadomo o co chodzi. Zdecydowany, chwycił za telefon i dzwoni!

- Halo? - słychać zmysłowy głos kobiety w słuchawce.

Facet wniebowzięty - myśli "Brzmi cudownie" więc nawija:

- Witam, słyszałem ze daje Pani wspaniały masaż i chciałbym by Pani przyjechała do mnie do mojego apartamentu w hotelu i zrobiła mi taki masaż. Albo.. Chwileczkę... Nie, tak nie... Muszę być z Panią szczery... Jestem sam w mieście i mam straszną ochotę na seks! Chce ostrego, gorącego seksu i chce tego teraz i natychmiast! Chce perwersji przez całą noc! Zrobię co każesz! Przynieś ze sobą gadżety i inne zabawki, przygotuj się na wszystkie triki i pozycje. Będziemy się parzyć przez całą noc. Zwiąż mnie, wysmaruj czekoladą i bitą śmietana, wszystko czego chcesz maleńka. Więc jak?

- Hmm, brzmi wspaniale ale na miasto wychodzi się przez 9...

--

Nowy polski serial: M jak mordo ty moja...

--

Przychodzi baba do lekarza...

- Panie doktorze, po tej kuracji hormonalnej dzieje się ze mną co niedobrego.

- Cóż takiego?

- Wyrastają mi włosy na ciele.

- No to nie ma się pani czym martwić, po zakończeniu kuracji te włosy powypadają.

- Ach, to kamień spadł mi z serca.

- A tak właściwie to gdzie pani te włosy wyrastają?

- Na jądrach panie doktorze.

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## garwol

http://fenrir.laidun.info/pics/randomnes/6akm2kh.jpg

----------

## taopai

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8110/imageai3.gif

Szef TVN24 do dziennikarzy:

-Kochani, przez dwa lata waliliśmy w obóz rządzący. Tak dalej być nie może. Jesteśmy telewizją niezależną i to zobowiązuje. Teraz będziemy kopać opozycję.

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## bartmarian

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=u4C3l8YMFiE

tato, tato, dlaczego owijasz naszego chomiczka taśmą klejącą ?

- żeby się nie rozpierdolił jak go będę ruchał.

posuwa typ typiarę:

ładne masz nogi, ciasną masz cipkę, tylko cycki masz małe.

- ależ tato, mam dopiero 6 lat

----------

## Poe

Szedł garbaty ulicą. Nagle potknął się, pohuśtał się i zasnął

--

(tylko przeczytajcie sobie na głos, zeby zrozumiec  :Smile:  )

Rozmawia dwóch przedszkolaków

- Ej, zobacz, pająk je biedronkę!

- Co to jest dronka?

--

Chłopak w aptece kupuje prezerwatywy. Nie może się zdecydować,

dobiera rozmiary, grymasi i po kolei wymienia różne smaki:

- Poproszę truskawkową, bananową, oooo i malinową też poproszę!

Wkurzona już mocno aptekarka:

- Panie... będziesz pan dupczyć czy kompot gotować?

--dla ludzi o mocniejszych żołądkach--

- co to jest: różowe i rozpływa się w ustach?

- łechtaczka trędowatej.

----------

## taopai

LEARN CHINESE IN 5 MINUTES

Say the words out loud.

```
1) That’s not right                     Sum Ting Wong

2) Are you harboring a fugitive?        Hu Yu Hai Ding

3) See me ASAP                          Kum Hia Nao

4) Stupid Man                           Dum Fuk

5) Small Horse                          Tai Ni Po Ni

6) Did you go to the Beach?             Wai Yu So Tan

7) I bumped into a coffee table         Ai Bang Mai Fa Kin Ni

8) I think you need a face lift         Chin Tu Fat

9) It’s very dark in here               Wao So Dim

10) I thought you were on a diet        Wai Yu Mun Ching

11) This is a tow away zone             No Pah King

12) Our meeting is next week            Wai Yu Kum Nao

13) Staying out of sight                Lei Ying Lo

14) He’s cleaning his automobile        Wa Shing Ka

15) Your body odor is offensive         Yu Stin Ki Pu

16) Great                               Fa Kin Su Pah
```

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## manwe_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sms1TaPZOi4 Sejm VI - początek

----------

## lazy_bum

Ostatnio mnie ten dowcip rozbroił:

 *Quote:*   

> W kolejce stoją 6-letni syn i ojciec. Przed nimi stoi gruba baba - tak ze 150 kg minimum. Synek mówi do ojca:
> 
> - Tato, patrz jaka ta baba jest ogrooomnaaaa...
> 
> Ojciec się zaczerwienił, głupio mu się zrobiło i mówi:
> ...

 

----------

## Drwisz

Grunt to dobra i szczegółowa informacja

http://tv.onet.pl/7768219,serial.html

----------

## Eko

http://sekretyhakerow.pl/?pid=dzentelmen_ban             bez komentarza ;]

----------

## Radioaktywny

http://kiepskie.dni.w.pracy.patrz.pl/

----------

## Poe

Duże i Naturalne

 :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

 :Very Happy: 

Do dziś pamiętam mój “pierwszy raz” z kondomem, miałem 16 lat albo coś około. Poszedłem do sklepu kupić paczkę prezerwatyw. Za ladą stała przepiękna kobieta, która najprawdopodobniej wiedziała, że nie mam doświadczenia w “tych” kwestiach. Podała mi paczkę i zapytała, czy wiem, jak tego używać. Szczerze odparłem: nie. Tak więc otworzyła paczkę, wyjęła jednego i rozwinęła na kciuku, po czym poleciła sprawdzić, czy jest na miejscu i czy mocno się trzyma. Najprawdopodobniej musiałem wyglądać na osobę, która nie do końca zrozumiała to, co powiedziała, więc rozejrzała się po sklepie, podeszła do drzwi i zamknęła je. Chwyciła mnie za rękę i wciągnęła na zaplecze, gdzie zdjęła z siebie bluzkę. Po chwili zdjęła też stanik. Spojrzała na mnie I zapytała: Czy to cię podnieca? No cóż, byłem tak zaskoczony tym wszystkim, że tylko kiwnąłem głową. Wtedy powiedziała, że czas nałożyć prezerwatywę. Kiedy ją nakładałem, ona zrzuciła spódniczkę, zdjęła majteczki i położyła się na stole. No dawaj, powiedziała, nie mamy zbyt wiele czasu. Tak więc położyłem się na niej. To było cudowne, szkoda, że nie wytrzymałem zbyt długo… PUF, i było po sprawie… Spojrzała się na mnie przerażona: “jesteś pewien, że nałożyłeś prezerwatywę?” Odpowiedziałem tylko “no pewnie”, i podniosłem kciuk, by jej pokazać.

----------

## bartmarian

Kobiety

- przekłuwają sobie uszy, nosy, brodawki, łechtaczki

- rodzą dzieci, często mają cesarkę

- silikon we wszystkich częsciach ciała

- depilują sobie włosy na nogach, pod nosem

- golą się pod pachami

- woskują wzgórki łonowe

- tatuują

- robią sobie lifting

- odsysają sobie tłuszcz

- zmniejszają żołądki

- usuwają żebra

- operują biusty

- usuwają skórki na palcach

i nie mozna ich posuwać w dupę, bo to boli ?

----------

## taopai

Mąż do zony:

- Słuchaj! Jak nie będziesz jęczała podczas seksu, to słowo daję - rozwiodę się z Tobą!

Żona wzięła to sobie do serca, ale na wszelki wypadek przy następnym stosunku pyta męża:

- Już mam jęczeć?

- Nie teraz. Powiem Ci kiedy i wtedy zacznij - tylko głośno.

Za jakiś czas mąż prawie w ekstazie:

- Teraz jęcz, teraz!!!

Żona:

- Olaboga!!!! Dzieci butów nie mają na zimę, ja w starej sukience chodzę, cukier podrożał...

---

Idzie turysta i nagle widzi bace kucającego sobie w krzakach.

- Baco, co robicie?

- No srom, nie widzisz?

- A gacie?

- Łoo kurwa!

---

Jaka jest definicja odważnego mężczyzny?

To facet, który wraca zalany w trupa do domu, przy tym koniecznie pokryty na całym ciele szminką różnych kolorów, pachnący damskimi perfumami, i który podchodzi do żony, daje jej soczystego klapsa w tyłek a potem mówi:

- Ty jesteś następna, grubasku...

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## wodzik

```
> Title: UNIX

 Funny Unix csh/sh commands:

 ======================== ===

 % cat "food in cans"

 cat: can't open food in cans

 % nice man woman

 No manual entry for woman.

 % rm God

 rm: God nonexistent

 % ar t God

 ar: God does not exist

 % ar r God

 ar: creating God

 % "How would you rate Quayle's incompetence?

 Unmatched ".

 % [Where is Jimmy Hoffa?

 Missing ].

 % ^How did the sex change operation go?

 ^ Modifier failed.

 % If I had a ( for every $ the Congress spent, what

 would I have?

 Too many ('s.

 % make love

 Make: Don't know how to make love. Stop.

 % sleep with me

 bad character

 % got a light?

 No match.

 % man: why did you get a divorce?

 man:: Too many arguments.

 % !:say, what is saccharine?

 Bad substitute.

 % %blow

 %blow: No such job.

/ * not csh but sh */

 $ PATH=pretending!/usr/ucb/ which sense

 no sense in pretending!

 $ drink bottle: cannot open

 opener: not found

 % make fire

 Make: Don't know how to make fire. Stop.

 % why not?

 No match.

 % [Where is my brain?

 Missing ].

 % ^How did the sex change operation go?

 Bad substitute.
```

----------

## Poe

http://hacking.pl/pl/news-7202-Najbardziej_oryginalne_przypadki_utraty_danych_2007_wg_Kroll_Ontrack.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

"Wówczas uczeni w piśmie i agenci BSA przyprowadzili do niego kobietę, którą pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków, a postawiwszy ją pośrodku, powiedzieli do Niego:

Nauczycielu, tę kobietę dopiero pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków. W prawie Ustawa o Prawach Autorskich nakazuje nam takie kamieniować. A Ty co mówisz?. Mówili to wystawiając go na próbę, aby mieli o co go oskarżyć.

Lecz on nachyliwszy się nad laptopem kodował w assemblerze. A kiedy w dalszym ciągu go pytali, podniósł się i rzekł do nich: Kto z was nie miał nigdy pirackiej kopii, niech pierwszy rzuci na nią kamień. I powtórnie nachyliwszy się kodował w assemblerze. Kiedy to usłyszeli, wszyscy jeden po drugim zaczęli odchodzić, poczynając od starszych, aż do ostatnich. Pozostał tylko on i kobieta, stojąca na środku.

Wówczas, zachowawszy kod na dysku rzekł do niej "Kobieto, gdzież oni są? Nikt cię nie potępił?" A ona odrzekła "Nikt, Panie!". Rzekł do niej: i ja ciebie nie potępiam. Idź, a od tej chwili nie bierz już do ręki CD-ka chronionego prawem autorskim.

A oto znów przemówił do nich tymi słowami: Ja jestem open source, kto idzie za mną, nie będzie płacił bandytom za licencje. Rzekli do niego prawnicy: Ty sam sobie wydajesz licencję. Licencja twoja nie jest prawdziwa! W odpowiedzi rzekł do nich: Nawet jeśli ja sam sobie wydaję licencję, licencja moja jest prawdziwa, bo wiem skąd powstał mój kod źródłowy open source i jak będzie działał. Wy zaś nie wiecie ani co jest w execach, ani co one robią. Wy dajecie sąd według zasad bandyckich, ja nie bronię licencji nikomu. A nawet, jeśli zabronię, to moja licencja jest prawdziwa, bo nie jest to mój exec, ale wszystkich, którzy się do niego przyczynili."

----------

## garwol

moze troche poezji??  :Very Happy: 

Jest na mym kompie lokomotywa.

Nie. Nie żelazna, lecz też prawdziwa:

"eDonkey" - jej ksywa.

Stoi i sapie. Dyszy i dmucha.

Z nozdrzy ikonki zajadłość bucha.

Transfery na niej pozapuszczali,

Pliki ogromne będą ściągali,

I wiele mega w każdziutkim pliku,

W jednym aviku, film z fiku-miku,

W drugim mp3, w trzecim instalki,

które się nie chcą ściągnąć bez walki,

Dokumentacja - ooooo... jaka wielka,

sto pdf-ów do asemblerka,

w siódmym drivery do nowej karty,

w ósmym też software zachodu warty,

dziewiąty pełen przeróżnych skanów,

w dziesiątym filmik z dużego ekranu,

A tych downloadów jest ze czterdzieści,

sam nie wiem, co się w nich jeszcze mieści...

Choćby odpalić tysiąc ftp-ów,

i każdy zrobił tysiąc reget-ów,

i każdy nie wiem jak się wytężał,

to nic nie ściągną - taki to ciężar.

Nagle - gwizd!

Diody - błysk!

Connect - buch!

Wątki - w ruch!

Najpierw -- powoli -- jak żółw -- ociężale,

zaczyna -- sockety -- otwierać -- ospale,

Szarpnęła za pliki i ciągnie z mozołem,

Progressbar zamrugał zielonym kolorem,

I transfer przyspiesza, i gna coraz prędzej,

Sto ramek po łączach ze świata już pędzi,

A dokąd ? A dokąd ? A dokąd ? Na wprost !

Po kablu, po kablu, gdzie stoi mój host,

Przez switcha, przez router, przez gateway, przez LAN,

I spieszy się, spieszy, bo tak każe plan,

Wciąż dioda na switchu migoce i mruga,

I błyskać tak będzie jak cała noc długa,

A skądże to, jakże to, czemu tak gna?

a kto to to, kto to to, co to tak ssa ?

Że karta sieciowa już ledwie oddycha,

I pasmo sąsiadom kompletnie zapycha,

To bity ze świata łączami do plików,

A pliki powoli pęcznieją od bitów,

I gnają, i pchają, transmisja się toczy,

Overnet te bity wciąż tłoczy i tłoczy,

I będzie wciąż tłoczyć, nie powie że dość,

A wszystko wrednemu Billowi na złość.

 ...

Poprzez wicher i słotę,

Przez bezkresną dal śnieżną,

Poprzez żar i spiekotę,

Przez pustynię bezbrzeżną,

Poprzez kry, poprzez lody,

Przez odwieczne zmarzliny,

Poprzez bagna i wody,

Nieprzebyte gęstwiny,

Poprzez leśne dąbrowy,

Poprzez stepy i knieje,

Poprzez wąskie parowy,

W których nigdy nie dnieje

I gdzie płoszą się sowy,

Gdy złe jęknie, lub strzyga,

A dźwięk słysząc takowy,

Serce w trwodze zastyga

Nie zrażony ciemności,

Który mrozi głusz dzika,

Sam na sam z samotności,

Co do szpiku przenika,

Pełen hartu i woli,

Podpierając sam siebie,

Mając zamiast busoli,

Krzyż Południa na niebie

Pokonując złe żądze,

Wietrząc wrogów w krąg wielu,

Ufny, iż nie zabłądzę

Idąc naprzód, do celu.

Drogi tej nie wytyczyły

Ni głos werbla, ni cytra,

Idę póki sił starczy,

Idę po pół litra...

----------

## rofro

 *garwol wrote:*   

> moze troche poezji?? 
> 
> Jest na mym kompie lokomotywa.
> 
> Nie. Nie żelazna, lecz też prawdziwa:
> ...

 

niezłe ale jest błąd. to jest raczej billowi na rękę

----------

## Poe

Ten temat zamykam, ze wzgledu na dużą ilość stron w wątku. Nowy zaraz powstanie.

EDIT

oto nowy

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=339725

----------

